# Bamberger Richter erkennen Kinderehe an



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2016)

Das Bamberger OLG urteilte in einem jüngsten Fall von Kinderehe, welche in Syrien nach Sharia-Gesetz geschlossen wurde, das diese auch in Deutschland Rechtsgültigkeit habe.

Genau genommen ging es um folgendes:
Eine 15 jährige und ihr 21 jähriger Ehemann, welche auch Cousin und Cousine sind, wurden in Syrien nach Sharia-Gesetz verheiratet. Beide flohen zusammen nach Deutschland und lebten in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft bei Aschaffenburg.
Sie gaben an verheiratet zu sein. Das Jugendamt wollte diese Ehe aber nicht als rechtlich geltend anerkennen und übernahm für das 15 jährige Mädchen die rechtliche Vormundschaft.
Ihr 21 jäjhriger Ehemann wollte dies nicht akzeptieren und verklagte das Jugendamt, worauf es zu einer Verhandlung vor dem Familiengericht kam. Das Jugendamt berief sich dort darauf, das Mädchen sei nicht zur Führung  eines selbstbestimmten Lebens in der Lage und könne die Tragweite einer  Ehe nicht absehen. Deswegen dürften ihr Aufenthalt und der Kontakt mit  ihrem Mann vom Jugendamt bestimmt werden.

Das Familiengericht entschied, dass die deutschen Regelungen für  Minderjährige gelten und nicht der Schutz der Ehe, die nach dem  Scharia-Recht geschlossen wurde.
Soweit so gut sollte man meinen.

Ganz anders urteilte in weiterer Instanz aber das OLG Bamberg, nachdem Rechtsmittel gegen das Urteil des Familiengerichts eingelegt wurden. Dieses Hob die Entscheidung des Familiengerichts auf und bestätigte jetzt das die in Syrien geschlossene Kinderehe nach Sharia-Recht auch in Deutschland rechtskräftig sei.
Ein Zivilregisterauszug und die Bestätigung der Eheschließung seitens  des Scharia-Gerichts hätten das belegt. Daher könne das Jugendamt nicht  über die junge Frau bestimmen, entschieden die Bamberger Richter. 

Da das Urteil von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung sei hat das OLG jedoch Beschwerde am Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) zugelassen, wo wohl jetzt diesbezüglich weiter prozessiert werden wird.

Quelle:  Richter erkennen Kinderehe an | mainpost.de | Main-Post & Ehen mit Minderjahrigen: Andere Lander, andere Sitten | Telepolis
______________

Meiner Meinung nach ein völlig falsches Signal das die Bamberger Richter dort gesendet haben.
Würde man damit durchkommen und das BGH würde zu einem Urteil kommen das die Bamberger Richter bestätigt würde das dazu führen das man künftig sämtliche im Ausland geschlossene Ehen mit Minderjährigen nach Sharia-Recht hier anerkennen müsste.
Für mich ein Faustschlag ins Gesicht unseres Grundgesetzes und aller jungen Mädchen die minderjährig nach dem Gesetz der Sharia zwangsverheiratet werden...


----------



## Ahab (8. Juli 2016)

Ich bin entsetzt.

Warum genau ist das jetzt rechtskräftig?


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. Juli 2016)

Einfach nur noch zum lachen.

Die sharia hat in deutschland einen dreck wert zu sein und schon garnicht  geltende gesetze zu umterwandern.

Wer sich auf seine sharia beruft kann das gerne tun, allerdings dann auch in einem anderen land mit rechtsfreierem raum.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Juli 2016)

Das kann ja nicht war sein, soweit sind wir jetzt also schon ? Wie können die sowas gut heißen, sowas hat hier absolut nichts verloren. Sharia hat hier überhaupt keinen Stellenwert, wie können die dann sowas auch nur annähernd in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (8. Juli 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Das kann ja nicht war sein, soweit sind wir jetzt also schon ? Wie können die sowas gut heißen, sowas hat hier absolut nichts verloren. Sharia hat hier überhaupt keinen Stellenwert, wie können die dann sowas auch nur annähernd in Betracht ziehen.



Wuerde mich mal interessieren welvher religion der richter angehoert der diese entscheidung getroffen hat.... ..


----------



## NatokWa (8. Juli 2016)

Hmmm ich bin (offiziel) ein Christ , der damitz nach den Regeln der Bibel zu leben hat .... wie war das nochmal mit Auge um Auge , Zahn um Zahn ? Natürlich darf eifache  RACHE in irgendeiner Form nicht sein , aber Kinderehe nach Sharia ist plötzlich in Ordnung ..... Die Welt wird immer Kranker ......


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2016)

Ich persöhnlich warte ja schon auf den ersten Kinderliebhaber der nach Afghanistan reist sich dort eine 14 jährige nach Sharia-Recht zur Frau nimmt und dann mit ihr nach Deutschland kommt und hier seine Ehe für rechtens erklärt. 
Oder was anders ausgedrückt:

Aufruf an alle Pädophilen in Deutschland! Konvertiert noch heute zum Islam, reist in ein armes islamisches Land, und heiratet nach den Gesetzen der Sharia eine Minderjährige und ihr könnt mit ihr legal in Deutschland Sex haben, da rechtlich anerkannte Ehe und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (8. Juli 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wuerde mich mal interessieren welvher religion der richter angehoert der diese entscheidung getroffen hat.... ..



Das würde mich auch mal brennend interessieren.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juli 2016)

Ahab schrieb:


> Warum genau ist das jetzt rechtskräftig?


Das ist noch nicht rechtskräftig. Um aus dem Telepolis-Link zu zitieren:


> Noch ist das Urteil nicht rechtskräftig. Der Fall geht zum BGH, und letztendlich liegt die Entscheidung bei den Richtern dort.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Juli 2016)

Gelöscht


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2016)

Falls es den einen oder anderen noch interessiert, hier kann man den Beschluss nachlesen, sowie die Gründe die nach denen die Richter sich für dieses Urteil entschieden haben:

http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/Y-300-Z-BECKRS-B-2016-N-09621?hl=true


----------



## Junkrat (9. Juli 2016)

Eine sogenannte "Kinderehe" ist alleine aus Moralischer & Ethischer Sicht vollständig abzulehnen !

Es stellt sich eher die Frage: Was so manche Gerichtsbarkeiten - und somit "Richter" für eine realitätsferne  Geisteshaltung besitzen, um solch einen Schwachsinn in der Urteilsbegründung abzusondern. 

(Da kann man nur mit dem Kopf Schütteln - solche Richter, mit realitsferner Geisteshaltung gehören in die Psychiatrische Anstalt.)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Bamberger OLG urteilte in einem jüngsten Fall von Kinderehe, welche in Syrien nach Sharia-Gesetz geschlossen wurde, das diese auch in Deutschland Rechtsgültigkeit habe...


Das Thema wird schon länger kontrovers diskutiert:
14 Jahre - und schon verheiratet - Landespolitik - Nachrichten - WDR

Aber warum sollte man es nicht anerkennen? Ehen anderer Staaten werden anerkannt, egal wie sie geschlossen werden, ob eine gepresste Seemannshochzeit mit betrunkenem Kapitän, eine fundamentalistisch  christliche Hochzeit mit Prediger in Las Vegas, eine rein religiös budistische in Tibet oder was auch immer. 16 Jahre ist für eine Ehe in Deutschland das Mindestalter. Soll man wegen eines Jahres jetzt einen riesigen Hermann machen? Es ist nicht schön, die 16 Jahre sollten eingehalten werden, aber jeder Richter hat einen Ermessungsspielraum. Aber Sharia, Ogott, der Belzebub in Person .... Andere Länder, andere Sitten... Deutsches Recht gilt nur hier. Selbst amerikanische "Führerscheine" werden hier anerkannt. Wo bleibt da der Aufschreib, wenn diese absurden Kinderführerscheine ohne wirkliche Fahrprüfung hier gültigkeit bekommen?
BGB - Einzelnorm


----------



## Junkrat (9. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> aber jeder Richter hat einen Ermessungsspielraum.




- Moral

- Ehtik

- Anstand

- Intelligenz

- Vernunft

- usw. usw. sollte ein Richter also nicht Besitzen in seiner Geisteshaltung ?

Ohne Worte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2016)

Soso, gute Sitte. Bis 2015 war 14 Jahre das Mindestalter in Spanien, das ist einer unserer kultuerell ältesten Staaten in der EU
Spanien hebt Mindestalter fur Heirat auf 16 Jahre an - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Eine sinnvolle  Grenze ist schwer zu finden und sie ist immer willkürlich. Sittliche Reife hängt nicht am Alter, einige sind es mit 14, 
andere mit 21 noch nicht. Ich hätte am liebsten eine klare Grenze mit 18, besser 21. Aber das ist im Enzelfall schwer durchzusetzen.
Ich verachte jede Kinderhochzeit, aber im geprüften Einzelfall kann jemand ach kurz vor 16 meiner Meinung nach den Status
behalten. Stell Dir vor, das Mädchen ist schwanger, was dann?


----------



## Junkrat (9. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich verachte jede Kinderhochzeit, aber im geprüften Einzelfall kann jemand ach kurz vor 16 meiner Meinung nach den Status
> behalten.



Mit dieser Geisteshaltung bist Du bei mir unten durch. Soso, ein Kind mit 15 deiner Meinung nach, solle den "Status" erhalten......

Ohne Worte


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soso, gute Sitte. Bis 2015 war 14 Jahre das Mindestalter in Spanien, das ist einer unserer kultuerell ältesten Staaten in der EU
> Spanien hebt Mindestalter fur Heirat auf 16 Jahre an - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Eine sinnvolle  Grenze ist schwer zu finden und sie ist immer willkürlich. Sittliche Reife hängt nicht am Alter, einige sind es mit 14,
> ...



Du verstehst fie tragweite einer solchen entscheidung nicht.

Wenn dieses urtril rechtskraeftig wird und in naechster gerichtsbarkeit nicht wiederlegt wird, entsteht hier ein praezidenzfall.

Ehen die nach dem recht der sharia geschlossen wurden, habem dann ein recht auf gueltigkeit in deutschland.

Mag sein dass der fall mit einer 15 jaehrigen in deinem augen weniger tragisch ist, wie sieht es aber mit ehen um die 10 jahre oder 8 jahre aus die es auch nach dem gesetz der sharia gibt?

Wie gesagt: 
Du verstehst die tragweite einer solchen entscheidung nichtmal im ansatz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Juli 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn dieses Urteil rechtskräftig wird und in  näechster Gerichtsbarkeit nicht widerlegt wird, entsteht hier ein  Präzedenzfall.


Du scheinst unser Recht nicht zu kennen. Wir  haben festgeschriebene Gesetze, da sind Präzedenzfälle relativ egal. In  England wäre das anders.
Lest Ihr meine Texte? Versteht Ihr, was ich  sage? Zum einen will ich das Heiratsalter von 16 auf 18 erhöhen. Und  dann nur in geprüften Ausnahmen, 
um weiteres größeres Leid zu  verhindern die aktuelle Regel von 16 Jahren um wenige Monate aufweichen.  Ihr scheint euch nicht vorstellen zu können,
was es für eine fast 16  jährige verheiratete und schwangere Frau bedeuten würde, wenn sie hier  im Land ihren Ehestatus verlieren würde und vom 
Mann getrennt würde. Es kommt auf den Einzelfall an.

Was hier wieder ein Islamophober Angsttanz herrscht. Es ist sehr offenbarend.


----------



## Lee (9. Juli 2016)

> Du verstehst die tragweite einer solchen entscheidung nichtmal im ansatz.



Und du verstehst die Tragweiter der Entscheidung ebenfalls nicht. 



> Ehen die nach dem recht der sharia geschlossen wurden, habem dann ein recht auf gueltigkeit in deutschland.


Falsch. Und richtig zugleich. Grundsätzlich haben ausländische Entscheidungen (und eine Eheschließung ist eine Entscheidung) immer ein Recht auf Anerkennung, solange nicht einige zwingende Verfahrensgrundsätze misachtet wurden. Ich vermute mal, dass alle Syrischen Ehen nach der Sharia geschlossen werden, egal ob Kinder oder Erwachsene. Gegen die Anerkennung von Erwachsenenehen spricht zunächst einmal nichts, oder?
Problematisch könnte hier sein, dass die Anerkennung, sofern das Verfahren richtig abgelaufen ist, dem deutschen Ordre Public widersprechen könnte (dazu unten). Und das wird in jedem Fall einzeln geprüft.

In Deutschland gibt es kein Common/Case-Law wie in UK/USA. Auch wenn der BGH eine Entscheidung erlässt ist dies eine reine Einzelfallentscheidung, die zwar durchaus als Orientierung für die anderen Gerichte zu sehen ist, jedoch keine allgemeine Gültigkeit hat und haben kann. Sollte es exakt der gleiche Fall noch einmal vor die deutschen Gerichte schaffen, dann wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass gleich entschieden wird. Da aber die meisten Fälle ihre besonderen Eigenheiten haben und selten zwei Fälle exakt gleich sind, wird auch selten gleich entschieden. 

Der BGH wird sich insbesondere mit der Frage befassen müssen, ob die Anerkennung der Ehe dem deutschen "Ordre Public", d.h. der öffentlichen Ordnung (und dieser Begriff ist sehr sehr weit und schwammig) widerspricht und somit die Anerkennung versagt werden muss.  Dies hat das OLG Bamberg (mE. rechtsfehlerhaft) nicht getan. (Was es getan hat war den sog. sachrechtlichen Ordre Public zu prüfen, d.h. ob in diesem Fall das ausländische Eheschließungsrecht hätte angewendet werden dürfen. Dies spielt aber hier keine Rolle. Relevant ist der sog. Anerkennunungsrechtliche Ordre Public, bei dem geprüft wird ob die reine Anerkennung einer bereits ergangenen Entscheidung der öffentlichen Ordnung widerspricht, unabhängig davon, ob in der Entscheidung das Recht korrekt angewandt wurde oder nicht) Und eine solche Ordre Public Entscheidung ist idR höchst Einzelfallabhängig.

So oder so halte ich das Urtei für eine Fehlentscheidung und hoffe, dass die Revision zum BGH eingelegt wird.

Wer mal ne vernünftige Quelle zu dem Thema will:
14-jahriger Fluchtling wirksam verheiratet


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Juli 2016)

Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Armes Deutschland. Ich glaube zwar nicht,  dass dieses Urteil rechtskräftig wird, aber allein schon die Tatsache,  dass unser Grundgesetz zugunsten der Scharia in Zweifel gezogen wird,  ist so dermaßen bekloppt, da fehlen mir die Worte. Und dann noch  wundern, dass die AfD massiven Zulauf bekommt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Juli 2016)

Beim Grundgesetz suchen sich auch immer mehr Leute nur die Punkte raus die einem gefallen und nützen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2016)

Junkrat schrieb:


> Mit dieser Geisteshaltung bist Du bei mir unten durch. Soso, ein Kind mit 15 deiner Meinung nach, solle den "Status" erhalten......



Der Urteilsbegründung zu Folge lebt dieses "Kind" seit längerer Zeit in einer Partnerschaft mit seinem Ehemann, hat man ihm gemeinsam Krieg und Flucht durchgemacht und gibt sich im Moment fleißig Mühe, die Anweisungen des Jugendamtes durch heimliche Treffen mit ihrem Lebenspartner zu umgehen. Die geistige Reife, die hinter der gesetztlichen Grenze von 16 Jahren steht, ist hier aufgrund der bisherigen Lebenserfahrung garantiert nicht mit einer deutschen 15,5 Jahre alten Person zu vergleichen. "Unten durch" wäre bei mir in diesem Fall eher jemand, der in einer Einzelfallentscheidung auf die strengsmögliche Auslegugn seiner Paragraphen pocht und damit zwei Menschen 6 Monate lang quält, ohne dass irgend ein Nutzen entstünde.

(Was nicht heißt, dass ich diese Ehe gut finde. Die meisten Leute sind nachweislich auch mit 18 nicht in der Lage, langfristig Beziehungen zu planen. Diese Ehe steht sicherlich auf festeren Beziehungen, als die von manch 16 jährigen und wenn ich es richtig lese, wird die Frau trotz allem weiterhin in Jugendaufnahmerichtung untergebracht und die beiden erhalten lediglich das Recht, sich an den Wochenenden ohne Aufsichtsperson zu treffen. Es gibt also mehr als genug Rückzugsmöglichkeiten für den Fall eines missbräuchlichen Verhaltens, für das bislang jegliche Anzeichen fehlen.)

P.S.: Übrigens reicht es, wenn das Urteil vorläufig rechtskräftig wird, denn ehe eine Berufung in Deutschland abgearbeitet ist, darf sie ihn in einem halben Jahr auch ganz legal heiraten. Es geht nur noch um die Frage, ob sich die beiden bis dahin auf ihre Integration in Deutschland oder ihren Hass auf deutsche Gesetze konzentrieren dürfen...


----------



## aloha84 (11. Juli 2016)

@ruyven_macaran

...da habe ich nix hinzuzufügen.

@all

Die Sharia wurde vor deutschen Gerichten schon öfter anerkannt, und das ist kein Skandal sondern erfüllt einen Zweck.
Sie wird dann angewendet, betrachtet und von Gerichten "erweitert", wenn es dem Schutz des Schwächeren dient.
Neben diesem Fall mal ein anderes Beispiel:
Ein Mann führt nach Sharia-Recht eine Ehe mit 3 Frauen, jetzt leben sie in Deutschland und er trennt sich von einer Frau.
Der Frau steht in diesem Fall NICHTS zu, da sie ja "nur" laut Sharia verheiratet ist und nicht nach deutschem Recht.
--> Wenn sie aber vor Gericht geht, wird diese Sharia_Ehe anerkannt, damit sie eventuelle Ansprüche gegenüber dem Mann geltend machen kann.

...die Gerichte wissen schon was sie tun.


----------



## SLNC (11. Juli 2016)

-snip-


----------



## Junkrat (11. Juli 2016)

@ruyven,

Dir und so einigen ist nicht klar, das es hier um das prinzip im allgemeinen geht, unabhängig von Herkunft - Kultur - Religion, das ein "Kind" mit 15 oder gar jünger nicht Erwachsen ist ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2016)

Nö. Da ist dir etwas nicht klar, nämlich der Aufbau des deutschen Rechtssystems. So ein Urteil ist kein Präzdenz-, sondern ein Einzelfall und es geht eben nicht ums Prinzip, sondern darum was für diese Person in diesem Fall das Beste ist. Und das ist in diesem Fall ziemlich eindeutig, denn es gibt eine offensichtlich sehr stabile Beziehung mit der beide Seiten glücklich sind und die einzige Alternative wäre es, die Frau alleine in einem Jugendheim verroten zu lassen.

Um "erwachsen" geht es übrigens erst recht nicht, denn wie ausgeführt muss man auch nach deutschem Recht nicht erwachsen sein, um heiraten zu können. (So merkwürdig das mit Blick auf die Tragweite der Entscheidung und der Kurzsichtigkeit vieler Teenager auch ist - aber entgegen diverser Stammtischparolen mischt sich der Staat eben nicht in alle Belange des privaten Lebens ein.)


----------



## Junkrat (11. Juli 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um "erwachsen" geht es übrigens erst recht nich)



Du hast es nicht verstanden. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Um "erwachsen" geht es übrigens erst recht nicht, denn wie ausgeführt muss man auch nach deutschem Recht nicht erwachsen sein, um heiraten zu können.



Würde man deiner Fragwürdigen Argumentation folgen, so wäre es kein Prob. wenn Kinder mit 5 Jahren Heiraten oder wie ?

Ich bin hier raus, soviel Müll kann ich nicht ertragen, den einige hier Absondern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2016)

Kein Verlust für diese Diskussion, mit "stimmt gar nicht" (*Ende der Argumentation*) kommen wir hier eh nicht weiter.


----------



## Junkrat (12. Juli 2016)

@Ruyven:

Siehe Post #28 - und denke einmal Tiefgründig nach.


----------



## volvo242 (13. Juli 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich warte ja schon auf den ersten Kinderliebhaber der nach Afghanistan reist sich dort eine 14 jährige nach Sharia-Recht zur Frau nimmt und dann mit ihr nach Deutschland kommt und hier seine Ehe für rechtens erklärt.
> Oder was anders ausgedrückt:
> 
> Aufruf an alle Pädophilen in Deutschland! Konvertiert noch heute zum Islam, reist in ein armes islamisches Land, und heiratet nach den Gesetzen der Sharia eine Minderjährige und ihr könnt mit ihr legal in Deutschland Sex haben, da rechtlich anerkannte Ehe und so.
> ...



Naja ,Sharia und Heirat geht je nach Land offiziell bis 10 Jahre runter,
also damit sollte man Pedos genug Spielraum bieten.


15 zu 21 finde ich jetzt aber auch nicht so schrecklich,
man sollte es allgemein aber Deckeln:

z.B. 15 (bzw. 16, 17) zu max. 25
und erst ab 18 Frei


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Juli 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Aufruf an alle Pädophilen in Deutschland! Konvertiert noch heute zum Islam, reist in ein armes islamisches Land, und heiratet nach den Gesetzen der Sharia eine Minderjährige und ihr könnt mit ihr legal in Deutschland Sex haben, da rechtlich anerkannte Ehe und so.


Warum so kompliziert? Warum fahren bestimmte Männer jedes Jahr nach Thailand oder in andere Länder? Hier würde das nicht funktionieren und kein Richter würde diese vordergründig auf Pädophilie ausgerichtete Aktion akzeptieren. Vergewaltigung ist übrigens neuerdings auch in der Ehe verboten, die von Sexomanen verschleppten Frauen haben hier im Land erhebliche Rechte. Der Trauschein ist kein Freibrief mehr, auch wenn das viele Männer rückgängig machen wollen; übrigens eine der typischen Forderungen der _"Gendermainstreamgegner"_.

Wie würdest Du es empfinden, wenn Du vom Arbeitgeber ins muslimische Ausland versetzt würdest, und die Ehe mit Deiner Partnerin dort nicht anerkannt wird, weil sie nach ungöttlichen zivilen Gesetzescode erfolgte und Deine Frau hier bleiben muss. Darum gibt es internationale Abkommen mit gegenseitigem Anerkennen bestimmter Rechte.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (13. Juli 2016)

lächerlich und traurig zugleich......


----------



## Reap (13. Juli 2016)

Ohje nun ist der Islam wieder dran und dieses Mal ist er nach einigen Personen die perfekte Religion für Menschen, welche unter Pä(!)dophilie leiden, angesehen. Wieso muss erst so ein Urteil kommen, damit die Kleingeister sich echauffieren? Das Ganze wird doch seit Jahrzehnten von "braven Christen aus dem Abendland" betrieben, in dem man einfach in ein Land fliegt, wo die Kontrollen nicht ganz so streng sind.

Und um den "Du-doofer-pro-Islam-Heini" zuvorzukommen: Das Ganze ist für mich ebenso unverständlich. Von mir aus soll der Kram weiter vor der Scharia oder welchen Sachen Sie sich sonst ausdenken gelten, allerdings nicht vor deutschen/m Gesetzen/Recht. Hier hat Religion JEGLICHER(!) Art nichts zu suchen.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Juli 2016)

@Reap
--> es ging in dem Urteil nicht um die Religion, sondern um die eheähnlich Gemeinschaft + das Wohl der Frau.
Blättere mal eine Seite zurück, und lies meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Juli 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...auch wenn das viele Männer rückgängig machen wollen; übrigens eine der typischen Forderungen der _"Gendermainstreamgegner"_.


Wo hast du das denn bitte wieder her ?


> Wie würdest Du es empfinden, wenn Du vom Arbeitgeber ins muslimische Ausland versetzt würdest, und die Ehe mit Deiner Partnerin dort nicht anerkannt wird, weil sie nach ungöttlichen zivilen Gesetzescode erfolgte und Deine Frau hier bleiben muss.


Einen anderen Arbeitgeber suchen ?


----------



## orca113 (13. Juli 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Einfach nur noch zum lachen.
> 
> Die sharia hat in deutschland einen dreck wert zu sein und schon garnicht  geltende gesetze zu umterwandern.
> 
> Wer sich auf seine sharia beruft kann das gerne tun, allerdings dann auch in einem anderen land mit rechtsfreierem raum.



Absolut richtig Langsam gehöre auch ich zu denen die Angst haben. Studie "Die Angste der Deutschen": Deutsche furchten Terror und Zuwanderung - Welt - Tagesspiegel Aber nicht vor Terror oder Zuwanderung sondern vor der Art und weise wie hier von unseren Regierenden und Gesetzgebern damit umgegangen wird. Bin ich bald fremd im eigenen Land? Sharia gehört hier mit Sicherheit nicht hin.

Wenn die Sharia zum Schutz des Schwächeren angewendet wird was sie auch vor Gericht wird gut und schön. Aber für meinen Geschmack wird so etwas wie die Sharia hier in einem Rechtsstaat viel zu häufig zum Thema gemacht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (13. Juli 2016)

Hier mal ein paar kleine Auszüge aus dem Sharia Gesetz (leider in Englisch).

SHARIA LAW - LIST OF KEY RULES | What Is Sharia Law?

Wer sowas auch nur ansatzweise akzeptiert, hat für mich nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2016)

nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar kleine Auszüge aus dem Sharia Gesetz (leider in Englisch).
> 
> SHARIA LAW - LIST OF KEY RULES | What Is Sharia Law?
> 
> Wer sowas auch nur ansatzweise akzeptiert, hat für mich nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.



Gut da hat man wahrscheinlich die Härtefälle rausgepickt, aber daran sieht man schon was los ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2016)

"Picken" muss man da nicht, um Hass zu verbreiten (auch wenn es viele ergiebige Quellen gäbe), man kann auch direkt erfinden. "Sharia" ist der Name für eine auf islamischen Fundamenten basierende Rechtsordnung, aber da sehr vieles was heute rechtlich geregelt werden muss überhaupt nicht im Koran vorkommt und der Anerkennungsgrad verschiedener Hadithen sowieso von Moslem zu Moslem variiert, gibt es "die" Sharia überhaupt nicht.
Körperliche Strafen sind aber, entsprechend dem Alter der Vorlagen, in allen Ableitungen weit verbreitet, aber das Strafrecht ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil einer Rechtssammlung. In anderen Teilen (themennah z.B. die Versorgungspflichten eines Ehemannes gegenüber seiner Frau) sind je nach Fassung durchaus deckungsgleich mit unserem Recht. Deswegen ist es eben auch wichtig zwischen einer allgemeinen Anerkennung beliebig abgedrehter Shariavarianten (hier nicht geschehen) und einem Urteil über die Akzeptanz einer ursprünglich nach muslimischen Recht besiegelten Einzelfalls auch im deutschen Rechtsraum (hier das Thema) zu unterscheiden. Einen alternativen Gesetzescodex anzuerkennen wäre das Ende des Rechtsstaates. Eine Vereinbarung anzuerkennen, die dem Sinne des deutschen Gesetzgebers gerecht wird, ist dagegen vollkommen vernünftig, egal in welchem Rechtsraum die Vereinbarung getroffen wurde.


----------



## Shooot3r (15. Juli 2016)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt.
> 
> Warum genau ist das jetzt rechtskräftig?


Weil wir uns hier in Deutschland nur noch nach anderen richten, um es allen recht zu machen. Hier zahlen unsere Gesetze, und danach hat sich jeder zu richten, egal wer. Die sharia usw hat hier nichts zu suchen! Das wird ja immer besser hier!!!

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juli 2016)

Allein schon der Satz aus der Begründung:



> Eine in Syrien nach syrischem Eheschließungsrecht wirksam geschlossene  Ehe einer zum Eheschließungszeitpunkt 14-Jährigen mit einem Volljährigen  ist als wirksam anzuerkennen, wenn die Ehegatten der sunnitischen  Glaubensrichtung angehören und die Ehe bereits vollzogen ist.



Also wenn ich jetzt der totale Misanthrop wäre und gerne in meiner Freizeit Frauen unterdrücke und mit Minderjährigen Geschlechtsverkehr haben möchte, dann wechsel ich einfach mal die Konfession und werde Sunnit. Dann flieg ich übers Wochenende nach Syrien, drück dort einem der vielen verzweifelten Menschen, die alles verloren haben, 300 Euro in die Hand um seine 13-jährige Tochter heiraten (ab 13 Jahren ist sowas tatsächlich laut geltendem Recht in Syrien erlaubt) und nach Deutschland mitnehmen zu dürfen. Am besten gleich nach der Hochzeit vergewaltigen, dann ist die Ehe vollzogen...
Und wenn wir dann wieder zurück in Deutschland sind, dann heißt es mal schön die Wohnung in Schuß halten und in der Burka verstecken. Außer zum Einkaufen geht da bitte keiner raus, und selbst dann bin ich dabei, denn alleine was unternehmen geht schon mal gar nicht. Wir behaupten dann auch einfach mal, dass meine "Frau" ihre Schulpflicht bereits in Syrien abgelegt hat. Deutsch braucht die nicht sprechen können, also noch ein Grund weniger die Wohnung verlassen zu müssen. Und wenn doch mal Amtstermine anstehen, dann bin ja auch wieder ich dabei und erledige das Dolmetschen schon.

Und dann wundert sich noch wer, warum so wenige Frauen islamischer Herkunft einen höheren Bildungsabschluss haben, wenn die teilweise nicht mal 8 Jahre Schulbildung absolvieren? Also alle, die sowas gut finden, sollten sich auch mal die Artikel hier durchlesen:

Tales of a child bride: 'My father sold me for 12 cows' - News from Al Jazeera

The trauma of Syria's married children - Al Jazeera English


Und wenn das jetzt wahrscheinlich doof für die 2 Menschen ist, die sich wirklich lieben und aus freien Stücken geheiratet haben, aber deswegen gilt hier in Europa noch lange nicht die Sharia. *Dieses halbe Jahr werden die Zwei jetzt auch noch warten können, wenn sie sich schon so gern haben.*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2016)

Die Tatsache, dass möglicherweise auch in deinem konstruierten Einzelfall die Ehe anerkannt werden würde, würde weder die Schulpflicht noch die Grundrechte der Frau aufheben. Sie müsste zur Schule gehen, dürfte Kleider ihrer eigenen Wahl tragen, sich frei bewegen und eine Vergewaltigung ist bekanntermaßen selbst in einer nach deutschem Recht geschlossenen Ehe nicht erlaubt


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2016)

Frage ist ob die Frau letzteres anzeigen würde, nur weil es nicht erlaubt ist.


----------



## Kusanar (18. Juli 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Frage ist ob die Frau letzteres anzeigen würde, nur weil es nicht erlaubt ist.



Na wenn die so schon nix zu sagen hat und auch kein Quentchen Deutsch kann, wie gut stehen dann wohl die Chancen dafür?


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juli 2016)

Wo hat die nix zu sagen, hier in diesem Land? Falsch.

Sharia gilt hier nicht, aber wir haben die Regeln und Gesetze anderer Länder zu akzeptieren. In allen Fällen, egal ob wir dahin gehen oder jemand von dort hierherkommt. 
Dazu gehört auch Familienrecht und Strafrecht. Wir gewähren kein Asyl denen die es brauchen - wie Snowden - das allein ist schon ein Tritt in die Eier, aber OK, kommt mal vor. Aber das wir uns noch über internationale Abkommen hinwegsetzen, die Religionsfreiheit beschneiden (denn Sharia ist fest mit dem Islam verbunden und kann nicht getrennt davon betrachtet werden. Selbst hier gibt es noch Christliche Traditionen usw. die mit den Gesetzen zusammen funktionieren und sich nicht vollkommen ausschließen lassen) und den Leuten die woanders geheiratet haben, ihr Leben hier kaputt machen wollen. 

Unsere Gesetze erlauben es, Einzelfallentscheidungen zum besten für die Parteien zu fällen, auch wenn es allgemein etwas seltsam erscheint. Und das ist auch gut so. 
Übrigens: das miteinander funktioniert am besten mit Respekt für Traditionen, Gesetze und Regeln die man so hat in den jeweiligen Gebieten. 

Die 2 sind den richtigen Weg gegangen - vors Gericht, wie es sich hier gehört. Die Angelegenheit wurde geklärt und fertig.

Übrigens ist es egal ob das Mädchen 14, 16 oder doch schon 18 ist. Niemand wird automatisch erwachsen an dem X Geburtstag, so funktioniert das nicht. Deswegen gilt unser Jugendstrafrecht auch über 18, deswegen kann man hier mit 16 heiraten usw. Weil das alles nicht fest ist, wir sind keine Roboter. Und das ist gut so.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wo hat die nix zu sagen, hier in diesem Land? Falsch.
> 
> Sharia gilt hier nicht, aber wir haben die Regeln und Gesetze anderer Länder zu akzeptieren. In allen Fällen, egal ob wir dahin gehen oder jemand von dort hierherkommt.
> Dazu gehört auch Familienrecht und Strafrecht.



a) Wenn sie keinen Brocken Deutsch kann (weil nie gelernt) und immer nur zu Hause eingesperrt wird, dann hat die sehr wohl nix zu sagen. Was soll sie denn schon dagegen unternehmen? Frauen, die unter solchen Umständen leben müssen, tun mir leid. So eine abwertende und unmenschliche Behandlung wünsche ich niemandem.

b) Wir hier in Europa praktizieren (jedenfalls meistens) eine strikte  Trennung zwischen Staat und Religion, jedenfalls in gerichtlichen Dingen  wenn schon nicht immer bei Feiertagen. Dass sich die Sharia, als  religiöses Instrument, hier einmischen will und manchmal sogar kann,  kann ich mit meiner Auffassung von Recht und Ordnung leider nicht  vereinbaren. Wenn du damit kein Problem siehst, dann solltest du lieber  zum lieben Flasche-Leer-Dogan in die Türkei ziehen. Der nimmt es mit der  Trennung zwischen Staat und Religion ja auch nicht so genau. Der gute  Atatürk würde im Grab rotieren...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> a) Wenn sie keinen Brocken Deutsch kann (weil nie gelernt) und immer nur zu Hause eingesperrt wird, dann hat die sehr wohl nix zu sagen.



Weißt du das oder vermutest du das?


----------



## Kusanar (21. Juli 2016)

Meine Ausführungen waren auf mein hypothetisches Beispiel aus Post #41 bezogen, leider scheint das cryon1c nicht bewusst gewesen zu sein, als er mir geantwortet hat. Ob das für den vorliegenden Fall zutrifft, weiß ich nicht. So etwas ist aber sicher nicht selten der Fall... und ja, DAS weiß ich aus Erfahrung


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2016)

Tja, da man sich aber um einen rechtsgültiges Urteil bemüht, scheint den Leuten -- egal ob die Deutsch können oder einen Dolmetscher brauchen -- was an der Sache zu liegen.
Die wollen eben Rechtssicherheit haben und die gibt es in Deutschland nur von einem Gericht mit einem rechtskräftigen Urteil.
Von daher wird das Rechtssystem in Deutschland schon gut genutzt und dass es immer eine Einzelfallbetrachtung ist und damit nicht übertragbar ist auf andere Fälle, ist auch völlig in Ordnung.
Ich hab damit keine Probleme. Sowohl der Frau als auch dem Mann geht es gut und sie sind mit dem Urteil zufrieden.
Hätte es den Verdacht gegeben, dass die Frau unterdrückt wird, hätte das Urteil anders gelautet.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> a) Wenn sie keinen Brocken Deutsch kann (weil nie gelernt) und immer nur zu Hause eingesperrt wird, dann hat die sehr wohl nix zu sagen. Was soll sie denn schon dagegen unternehmen? Frauen, die unter solchen Umständen leben müssen, tun mir leid. So eine abwertende und unmenschliche Behandlung wünsche ich niemandem.
> 
> b) Wir hier in Europa praktizieren (jedenfalls meistens) eine strikte  Trennung zwischen Staat und Religion, jedenfalls in gerichtlichen Dingen  wenn schon nicht immer bei Feiertagen. Dass sich die Sharia, als  religiöses Instrument, hier einmischen will und manchmal sogar kann,  kann ich mit meiner Auffassung von Recht und Ordnung leider nicht  vereinbaren. Wenn du damit kein Problem siehst, dann solltest du lieber  zum lieben Flasche-Leer-Dogan in die Türkei ziehen. Der nimmt es mit der  Trennung zwischen Staat und Religion ja auch nicht so genau. Der gute  Atatürk würde im Grab rotieren...



Die Flüchtlinge oder Ausländer, die zu uns kommen, lernen recht schnell die Sprache. Hab ich auch. Und sehr viele andere. 
Eingesperrt wird niemand, ich sehe täglich hunderte Mädchen und Frauen die hier einkaufen, Spaß haben, Eis essen und keinesfalls den Eindruck machen das sie unglücklich verheiratet sind. Die sehen glücklicher aus als Einheimische hier. 

Die Sharia ist deren Rechtsprechung, wir müssen sie akzeptieren. Die Tatsache das sie ihre Religion und ihre Rechtssprechung nicht so klar trennen wollen, müssen wir auch akzeptieren.
Sie akzeptieren auch unsere Gesetze hier. Nur weil mir oder dir was nicht gefällt, ist es nicht gleich schlecht, böse oder dumm. Sharia ist in sehr vielen Punkten unserer Rechtsprechung sehr ähnlich, es gibt nur ein paar Grenzfälle die sich unterscheiden und die wir als "mittelalterlich" bezeichnen. 

Ich kann die Sharia hier genau so akzeptieren wie Gesetze in anderen Ländern oder verschiedene Religionen - sie sind alle da, haben ihren Platz auf dieser Welt und wegen denen ist dieser fliegende Stein, den wir Erde nennen, ein recht interessanter Ort. 
Meine Auffassung von Ordnung und Recht beinhaltet halt auch die Religionsfreiheit und gewisse andere Dinge. Lernt man so, wenn man mit verschiedenen Kulturen&Religionen aufwächst und nicht nur Stroh im Kopf hat.
So stur wie die Deutschen kann ich nicht sein, vor allem nicht wie die, die bei Pegida mitlaufen - Leute aus Regionen die kaum Ausländer haben, motzen über die. 
Dann lieber Erdogan. Der gute Atatürk kann sich im Grabe zusammenfalten wenn er mag, seine Zeit war gut - und ist nu Geschichte. Alle haben daraus gelernt, aber die Türkei war schon immer ein hart religiöser Staat und wird es bleiben. Die Frage ist nur: wie hart, wie weit gehen sie. Hat uns aber nicht zu interessieren, wir müssen nur Respekt für ihre Entscheidungen zeigen.


----------



## Kusanar (21. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur weil mir oder dir was nicht gefällt, ist es nicht gleich schlecht, böse oder dumm.



Hat hier niemand behauptet, keine Ahnung warum du mir sowas in den Mund legen willst?

Ich sehe es eher so dass die, die streng nach Sharia leben und den Koran wortwörtlich auslegen, entwicklungstechnisch am Anfang des letzten Jahrtausends stehen geblieben sind. Das mag vielleicht noch um das Jahr 1000 rum OK gewesen sein, aber spätestens seit Anfang bis Mitte der 1900er hat sich hier in Europa und auch anderswo die Gesellschaft grundlegend verändert. Und diese Entwicklung steht den meisten muslimischen Ländern noch bevor. Aufhalten kann man das sowieso nicht...


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Hat hier niemand behauptet, keine Ahnung warum du mir sowas in den Mund legen willst?
> 
> Ich sehe es eher so dass die, die streng nach Sharia leben und den Koran wortwörtlich auslegen, entwicklungstechnisch am Anfang des letzten Jahrtausends stehen geblieben sind. Das mag vielleicht noch um das Jahr 1000 rum OK gewesen sein, aber spätestens seit Anfang bis Mitte der 1900er hat sich hier in Europa und auch anderswo die Gesellschaft grundlegend verändert. Und diese Entwicklung steht den meisten muslimischen Ländern noch bevor. Aufhalten kann man das sowieso nicht...



Ich finde aber das es sehr wohl in das Jahr 2016 passt - wir haben das ja gerade. Jedes Land ist anders und hat andere Gesetze, Sitten und Kultur. Wie die sich entwickelt, ist nicht unsere Sache. Unsere Sache ist es, die Leute nicht daran zu hindern und es zu respektieren, dazu gehören eben genau solche Fälle. Respekt zollt man den Leuten sicher nicht in dem man ihre Religion & Rechtsprechung über den Haufen wirft. 
Ob sie sich überhaupt ändern wollen oder nicht, sollte und auch nicht jucken, wir haben das eh nicht zu entscheiden.


----------



## lunaticx (22. Juli 2016)

> Sparanus schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Frage ist ob die Frau letzteres anzeigen würde, nur weil es nicht erlaubt ist.
> ...



Und was haben diese Aussagen für eine Relevanz in dem hier besprochenen Fall (bzw. konstruiertem Fall) ?

Sowas ist nicht von Religion oder Herkunft abhängig.


----------



## Guru4GPU (22. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß andere Länder, andere Sitten - aber man kann doch nicht einmal verlangen dass (zB) Deutsche in Syrien Rücksicht auf die dortigen Regelungen haben dann aber als Syrier nach Deutschland gehen und dort versuchen seine eigene Regeln durchzusetzen

Vor allem sind sie hier nur zu Gast, also haben sie sich einfach an das Deutsche Recht zu halten oder sie müssen wo anders hin wo Kinderehe wieder erlaubt ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> ... Ich sehe es eher so dass die, die streng nach Sharia leben und den Koran wortwörtlich auslegen, entwicklungstechnisch am Anfang des letzten Jahrtausends stehen geblieben sind....


Das sehe ich auch so, aber trotzdem stört es mich immer wieder, dass nur auf einer einzigen Gruppe vehement herum gehakt wird. Unter uns leben 200.000 Zeugen Jehovas in jeder Hinsicht ganz weit von der Verfassung entfernt, wir haben 10.000 Scientologen mit übelsten Praktiken, es gibt genug christlich Fundamentale Gruppen, die im Mittelalter leben. Wenn ich über den Teich zu Armish People, Hutterern und Konsorten schaue, dann erleben wir ebenso Auswüchse von innerem Druck und Zwang, sowie einem Leben jenseits der Verfassung. Für mich gehört das alles auf den Prüfstein und wir benötigen meiner Meinung nach eine klare und eindeutige Trennung von Kirche und Staat. 

Religion ist Privatsache und hat im öffentlichen Leben nichts verloren. Ich brauche keine Theologen im Ethikrat, da wäre atheistische Philosophen viel wichtiger, ich brauche keine vom Finanzamt eingezogene Kirchensteuer, keine Glocken oder Muezzine und auch keine Folterungsszenen im öffentlichen Bereich, die Kinder verängstigen mit ans Kreuz genagelten Menschen. Wir brauchen keinen Religionsunterricht, da ist Werte und Normen viel hilfreicher.

Hier aber geht es nur um die Anerkennung ausländischer Ehen. Und das hat, wie schon mehrfach dargelegt, auch etwas mit Schutz der Ehepartner zu tun. Es geht hier um einen Einzelfall und um wenige Monate, die die Frau vom erlaubten Heiratsalter von 16 Jahren entfernt ist. Das sind typische Härtefälle, in denen Richter das Gesetz ein ganz klein wenig auslegen dürfen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Juli 2016)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Ich weiß andere Länder, andere Sitten - aber man kann doch nicht einmal verlangen dass (zB) Deutsche in Syrien Rücksicht auf die dortigen Regelungen haben dann aber als Syrier nach Deutschland gehen und dort versuchen seine eigene Regeln durchzusetzen
> 
> Vor allem sind sie hier nur zu Gast, also haben sie sich einfach an das Deutsche Recht zu halten oder sie müssen wo anders hin wo Kinderehe wieder erlaubt ist



Das geht wunderbar, weil Deutschland -- im Gegensatz zu Syrien -- ein Rechtsstaat ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Juli 2016)

Nur Kopfschüttel


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weißt du das oder vermutest du das?



Da die Frau bislang in Deutschland überhaupt nicht bei ihrem Mann gelebt hat, sondern sich für Treffen erst einmal der Kontrolle des Jugendamtes entziehen musste, redet er ganz offensichtlich überhaupt nicht über das Thema des Threads, sondern bringt seine Abneigung gegenüber irgendwelche anderen, erfundenen Situationen zum Ausdruck.
Frei nach dem Motto: Oh, in dem Thread ist zuwenig Hass, dass muss ich ganz schnell Schauergeschichten verbreiten 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier aber geht es nur um die Anerkennung ausländischer Ehen. Und das hat, wie schon mehrfach dargelegt, auch etwas mit Schutz der Ehepartner zu tun. Es geht hier um einen Einzelfall und um wenige Monate, die die Frau vom erlaubten Heiratsalter von 16 Jahren entfernt ist. Das sind typische Härtefälle, in denen Richter das Gesetz ein ganz klein wenig auslegen dürfen.



Randfrage für Leute, die sich juristisch genau auskennen:
Sind in Deutschland eigentlich Ehen mit unter 16 jährigen verboten, oder Eheschließungen? In letzterem Fall gäbe es überhaupt keine Altersschwelle für bereits geschlossene Ehen und das Gericht musste nur darüber entscheiden (was es scheinbar auch gemacht hat), ob die Frau sich frei in Deutschland bewegen darf, oder ob ihr Tagesablauf vom Jugendamt vorgeschrieben wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juli 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Randfrage für Leute, die sich juristisch genau auskennen:
> Sind in Deutschland eigentlich Ehen mit unter 16 jährigen verboten, oder Eheschließungen? In letzterem Fall gäbe es überhaupt keine Altersschwelle für bereits geschlossene Ehen und das Gericht musste nur darüber entscheiden (was es scheinbar auch gemacht hat), ob die Frau sich frei in Deutschland bewegen darf, oder ob ihr Tagesablauf vom Jugendamt vorgeschrieben wird.



Eheschließungen mit Jugendlichen / Kindern unter 16 Jahren sind in Deutschland nach dem Gesetz nicht möglich da das BGB vorsieht das frühstens mit Vollendung des 16 Lebensjahres die Ehe vor dem Gesetzgeber, mit Einwilligung der Erziehungsberechtigten, oder Befreiung durch das Familiengericht, vollzogen werden kann (BGB, Buch 4 - Familienrecht, Abs. 1 - Bürgerliche Ehe, Titel 2 - Eingehung der Ehe, Unteritel 1 - Ehefähigkeit, § 1303 - Ehemündigkeit, Punkt 2):

"(2) Das Familiengericht kann auf Antrag von dieser Vorschrift Befreiung  erteilen, wenn der Antragsteller das 16. Lebensjahr vollendet hat und  sein künftiger Ehegatte volljährig ist."

Wobei der Gesetzgeber mit Punkt 1 des Paragraphen bereits formuliert das selbst dies (Eheschließungen mit 16) eigentlich nicht die Regel zu sein hat und nur Ausnahmen bei trifftigen Gründen darstellen sollten, da er in besagten Punkt 1 äußert das eine Ehe nicht vor Eintritt der Volljährigkeit eingegangen werden sollte:

"(1) Eine Ehe soll nicht vor Eintritt der Volljährigkeit eingegangen werden."

Folglich ist es im dem Gesetz nach theoretisch nicht möglich jemanden zu ehelichen der Jünger als 16 Jahre ist, selbst wen die Erziehungsberechtigten dem zustimmen würden,  da der Gesetzgeber vorsieht das eine solche Eheschließung vor einem Standesbeamten vollzogen werden muss um rechtlich wirksam zu sein und ein solcher Standesbeamte so eine Eheschließung nach dem Gesetzt nicht vollziehen dürfte und sollte.

Auch von der Kirche vollzogene Eheschließungen können das nicht umgehen, obwohl nach katholischen Kirchenrecht, es theoretisch möglich wäre das Mädchen ab 13 Jahren und Jungen ab 14 Jahren verheiratet werden können (wird aber heute nicht mehr von der Kirche praktiziert, auch die katholische Kriche traut nur Paare noch nach geltendem weltlichen Recht),  da eine kirchlich vollzogene Trauung ohne eine standesamtliche Trauung sowieso keine Gültigkeit vor dem Gesetz besitzt.


----------



## hazelol (25. Juli 2016)

Cousin und Cousine  

genau das ist der knackpunkt. Die erklärung warum da unten soviel schief läuft. Inzest erhöht die chance auf behinderung des kindes erheblich. der ganze is ist wahrscheinlich auch eine inzest familie, könnte aufjedenfall etwas erklären warum die alle so hängen geblieben sind. 

in deutschland müsste sowas verboten sein und das ein olg soetwas befürwortet ist eine beleidung am leben selbst. 

es ist unverantwortungsvoll die armen kinder die durch solche inzest ehen in die welt gesetzt werden. traurig einfach nur traurig. 
ich hab kontakte zu einer schule für menschen mit beeinträchtigung. und dort wird mir komischerweise berichtet, das es sehr viele kinder mit migrations hintergrund gibt eben aus den muslimischen ländern. 
eine deutliche häufung von kindern mit beeiträchtigung, und das interessante hierbei ist die eltern sind mit einander verwandt.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich finde aber das es sehr wohl in das Jahr 2016 passt - wir haben das ja gerade. Jedes Land ist anders und hat andere Gesetze, Sitten und Kultur. Wie die sich entwickelt, ist nicht unsere Sache. Unsere Sache ist es, die Leute nicht daran zu hindern und es zu respektieren, dazu gehören eben genau solche Fälle. Respekt zollt man den Leuten sicher nicht in dem man ihre Religion & Rechtsprechung über den Haufen wirft.
> Ob sie sich überhaupt ändern wollen oder nicht, sollte und auch nicht jucken, wir haben das eh nicht zu entscheiden.



denk aber dran dass hier UNSERE  gesetze gelten, und da hat sich jeder dran zu halten. in usa darfst du auch waffen offen kaufen, und das darf man hier auch nicht. .... was übrigens gut so ist.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juli 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> denk aber dran dass hier UNSERE  gesetze gelten, und da hat sich jeder dran zu halten. in usa darfst du auch waffen offen kaufen, und das darf man hier auch nicht. .... was übrigens gut so ist.



Und, wir können keinem Amerikaner sagen, er darf seine Waffen nicht mehr besitzen, die er in den USA gekauft hat. Und wir können keinem Moslem sagen, er darf seine Frau nicht behalten, nur weil sie n paar Monate zu jung ist um offiziell verheiratet zu sein. Fertig.
Toleranz und Einzelfallentscheidungen die das beste für die Betroffenen bringen (nicht das beste für unseren inneren Schweinehund) sind aktuell so wichtig wie nie. Die Welt wird offener und "kleiner", wir müssen also unsere Kultur und Gesetze an die Gegebenheiten anpassen, so wie es die anderen auch tun.
Und nein, das Argument mit "die Säcke tun das nicht, also machen wir auch nix!!!111" zieht nicht.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

Wir können sowas aber hier nicht anerkennen. Ok der ami hat die pumopgun in Texas legal gekauft, ok dann darf er sie in Frankfurt mitführen.... Außerdem sind solche Ehen mit Minderjährigen grade für die Mädchen extrem schlimm, da sie meist zwangsverheiratet werden. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man alle Sachen, die nach Anderen Gesetzen abgeschlossen wurden, hier akzeptieren. Irgendwo muss die Toleranzgeschichte auch mal Grenzen haben.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Juli 2016)

Besitzen darf er die Waffe weiterhin, aber er dürfte nicht einfach ohne entsprechende Voraussetzungen auch Zugriff darauf haben. Wird dann in Verwahrung genommen oder muss eingelagert werden. Eine WBK für diese Waffen zu bekommen ist schwierig, bei einigen Waffen, die in den USA verkäuflich sind, ziemlich unmöglich.

Die Fahrerlaubnis eines 16/71-jährigen US-Bürgers mit deutschem Wohnsitz berechtigt hier nicht zum Fahren.

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, aber es ging doch nicht um die Auflösung der Ehe, sondern um die Anerkennung, bis das Mädchen alt genug ist, oder?

Eine Homo-Ehe wird im Iran vermutlich auch nicht anerkannt. 

Irgendwie schon seltsam. Als in den 90ern viele Spätaussiedler kamen, wurden deren Berufs- und Studienabschlüsse häufig trotz jahrelanger Berufserfahrung nicht anerkannt, weil sie nicht nach unseren Richtlinien erlangt worden sind, aber bei Kinderehen ist es dann was Anderes.

Natürlich sind es in diesem Fall nur wenige Monate, aber sooo üblich sind hier auch Ehen mit einem 16-jährigen Partner nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Eine Homo-Ehe wird im Iran vermutlich auch nicht anerkannt.





Tja, Toleranz braucht eben 2 Seiten der Medaille. Und solange die da unten auf unsere Gesetze scheißen, bin ich der Meinung dass ihre Gesetze bei uns genauso wenig Geltung haben sollten...


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wir können sowas aber hier nicht anerkennen. Ok der ami hat die pumopgun in Texas legal gekauft, ok dann darf er sie in Frankfurt mitführen.... *Außerdem sind solche Ehen mit Minderjährigen grade für die Mädchen extrem schlimm, da sie meist zwangsverheiratet werden. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man alle Sachen, die nach Anderen Gesetzen abgeschlossen wurden, hier akzeptieren. Irgendwo muss die Toleranzgeschichte auch mal Grenzen haben.
> *
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



.....und nochmal.
Das Urteil heißt *nicht* das generell "Kinderehen" nach Sharia Recht anerkannt werden.
Das war eine Einzelfallentscheidung *zum Wohle des Mädchens* bzw. der Frau.
Deshalb noch mal ganz einfach erklärt:
Ohne in die Fallakte Einsicht zu haben, wird es wohl so sein das in diesem Fall Mann  + Frau zusammen eine glückliche Ehe führten.
Jetzt sind sie in Deutschland und das Jugendamt war der Meinung das Mädchen (laut Gesetz!) in Obhut nehmen zu müssen.
Dagegen hat die Frau Rechtsmittel eingelegt und dem Gericht glaubhaft machen können --> das ihre Lebenswirklichkeit eben nicht eine Pflegefamilie sein soll, sondern die Weiterführung der Ehe.
Dabei wird vermutlich auch ein Psychologe die geistige Reife des Mädchens eingeschätzt haben, und sein ok gegeben haben.
Deshalb wurde in diesem Fall zu* ihren* Gunsten entschieden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> ...Eine Homo-Ehe wird im Iran vermutlich auch nicht anerkannt. ...


Lese ich daraus, dass Du unser Recht möglichst immer an den niedrigsten Standard in der Welt anpassen möchtest?
Ich bin dankbar dafür, dass hier im Land  trotz Globalisierung Humanistische Werte in der Regel hoch gehalten werden.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juli 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Wir können sowas aber hier nicht anerkennen. Ok der ami hat die pumopgun in Texas legal gekauft, ok dann darf er sie in Frankfurt mitführen.... Außerdem sind solche Ehen mit Minderjährigen grade für die Mädchen extrem schlimm, da sie meist zwangsverheiratet werden. Wo kommen wir denn da hin, wenn man alle Sachen, die nach Anderen Gesetzen abgeschlossen wurden, hier akzeptieren. Irgendwo muss die Toleranzgeschichte auch mal Grenzen haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Nicht mitführen, besitzen darf er sie 
Genau das ist es, es muss genau hingesehen und entschieden werden. Und gerade solche Ehen sind für Frauen nicht schlimmer als unsere Ehen wo auch nicht alles rund läuft. 

Weniger einmischen, weniger den Leuten auf den Sack gehen > weniger Streß. Und wir können nicht jeden Ausländer und seine Kultur, Gesetze und Rituale auf den Kopf stellen und prüfen, geht nicht. Solche Sachen sollten eher nach Hinweisen darauf untersucht werden anstatt gleich mit dem Jugendamt durchgeprügelt werden.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Weniger einmischen, weniger den Leuten auf den Sack gehen > weniger Streß. Und wir können nicht jeden Ausländer und seine Kultur, Gesetze und Rituale auf den Kopf stellen und prüfen, geht nicht. Solche Sachen sollten eher nach Hinweisen darauf untersucht werden anstatt gleich mit dem Jugendamt durchgeprügelt werden.



Klingt ja soweit OK, wenn sich dann aber auch beide Seiten daran halten müssten. Dann möchte ich nämlich auch als europäische Frau an einem arabischen Strand im knappen Bikini rumlaufen und als europäischer Mann gemütlich mein Bier trinken und Schweineschnitzel essen dürfen.

*Aber solange Toleranz nur in eine Richtung geht (und zwar in die, dass WIR alles akzeptieren müssen), ist das definitiv der falsche Ansatz und erzeugt hier bei uns nur Unmut und Unverständnis.*

Solange das weder die Gutmenschen noch die Politiker kapieren, solange werden AfD und andere rechtsgerichtete Parteien schön ihren Zulauf an frischen Parteimitgliedern und/oder Mitläufern bekommen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Klingt ja soweit OK, wenn sich dann aber auch beide Seiten daran halten müssten. Dann möchte ich nämlich auch als europäische Frau an einem arabischen Strand im knappen Bikini rumlaufen und als europäischer Mann gemütlich mein Bier trinken und Schweineschnitzel essen dürfen.
> 
> *Aber solange Toleranz nur in eine Richtung geht (und zwar in die, dass WIR alles akzeptieren müssen), ist das definitiv der falsche Ansatz und erzeugt hier bei uns nur Unmut und Unverständnis.*
> 
> Solange das weder die Gutmenschen noch die Politiker kapieren, solange werden AfD und andere rechtsgerichtete Parteien schön ihren Zulauf an frischen Parteimitgliedern und/oder Mitläufern bekommen.



Also sollen wir jetzt allen und jedem auf den Sender gehen wenn der sich nicht dran hält? Das wird im Chaos enden, so nicht. 
Toleranz fängt eben damit an, das man etwas freiwillig und von sich aus toleriert, ohne irgendwelche Anforderungen oder Voraussetzungen. 
Nix erzeugt hier Unmut ausser dumme Gedanken (die wie so oft von AfD und co. verbreitet werden). Respekt bedeutet auch - die Gesetze des Landes wo wir hinfahren, zu respektieren. Die Muslime die zu uns kommen, tun dies auch. Aber so was wie eine zuvor beschlossehe Ehe kann man nicht einfach auflösen - und man will ja auch gar nicht. Sie haben alles richtig gemacht - sind vors Gericht, haben Recht bekommen. 

So lange wir hier keinen Respekt für fremde Kulturen und Gesetze haben, wird bei mir Unmut erzeugt. Das muss ohne Aufforderung, ohne Irgendwas - es muss einfach passieren. 
Bin selbst eingewandert, ich verstehe das daher etwas anders als der gemeine Einheimische der maximal 2x im Jahr in den Urlaub fährt und das auch immer an dieselbe Stelle wieder und wieder xD


----------



## the.hai (29. Juli 2016)

> Die Beteiligten H., geb. am 1.1.1994, und A., geb. am 1.1.2001



OLG Bamberg, Beschluss v. 12.05.2016 â€“ 2 UF 58/16 - Bürgerservice

Bei den Geburtsdaten kann sich doch jeder denken was da los ist. Das Alter steht so fest, wie das Wetter in nem Jahr. Wie kann ein Dokument über eine Eheschliessung vorliegen, aber nichtmal richtige Ausweisdokumente?


----------



## lunaticx (29. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> *Aber solange Toleranz nur in eine Richtung geht (und zwar in die, dass WIR alles akzeptieren müssen), ist das definitiv der falsche Ansatz und erzeugt hier bei uns nur Unmut und Unverständnis.*



Unmut und Unverständnis wird nur durch fehlendes "Hirn einschalten" verbreitet.
Würde diese Mitmenschen mal nicht nur die dick und fett gedruckten Bild-Überschriften lesen, sondern sich eingehend damit beschäftigen ... wäre dem (zumindest in diesem Falle) nicht so.


----------



## hazelol (29. Juli 2016)

erkennen wir dann auch eheschließungen zwischen mensch und ziege an ? soll wohl öfter mal vorkommen. es wurde auch schon gehauptet ein staatsoberhaupt habe eine beziehung zu ziegen. ist aber nicht offiziell bestätigt.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Toleranz fängt eben damit an, das man etwas freiwillig und von sich aus toleriert, ohne irgendwelche Anforderungen oder Voraussetzungen.



Tut mit leid, ich bin nicht Jesus. Ich habe keine Lust, meine andere Backe auch noch hinzuhalten. Und ich wette ich bin nicht der Einzige, der das so sieht. Wenn du dich gerne ausnutzen lässt, ist das dein Ding. Das Leben ist ein ewiges Nehmen und Geben. Jemand, der immer nur nur nimmt, wird früher oder später die Rechnung dafür präsentiert bekommen.

It's all just a little bit of history repeating...


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Tut mit leid, ich bin nicht Jesus. Ich habe keine Lust, meine andere Backe auch noch hinzuhalten. Und ich wette ich bin nicht der Einzige, der das so sieht. Wenn du dich gerne ausnutzen lässt, ist das dein Ding. Das Leben ist ein ewiges Nehmen und Geben. Jemand, der immer nur nur nimmt, wird früher oder später die Rechnung dafür präsentiert bekommen.
> 
> It's all just a little bit of history repeating...



Verstehe aber immer noch nicht, wo in diesem Fall Dir/Mir was genommen wird.
Ganz im Gegenteil --> das spart unser aller Geld, eine Inobhutnahme + Pflegeltern/Heim kostet nämlich.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juli 2016)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Tut mit leid, ich bin nicht Jesus. Ich habe keine Lust, meine andere Backe auch noch hinzuhalten. Und ich wette ich bin nicht der Einzige, der das so sieht. Wenn du dich gerne ausnutzen lässt, ist das dein Ding. Das Leben ist ein ewiges Nehmen und Geben. Jemand, der immer nur nur nimmt, wird früher oder später die Rechnung dafür präsentiert bekommen.
> 
> It's all just a little bit of history repeating...



Genau damit sich die Geschichte nicht wiederholt, sollten wir mal draus lernen. 
Und niemand hält die Backe hin, weder die eine noch die andere. Niemand lässt sich ausnutzen, ich bin in einem Land mit Muslimen als Hauptanteil der Bevölkerung aufgewachsen und habe gelernt wie sie denken, wie sie handeln und das auch einen respektieren, wenn man ihre Kultur respektiert. Das funktioniert nur so, kommst du denen schief, werden die dich sicher nicht dafür mögen.  
Die Rechnung kriegen wir präsentiert wenn wir nicht endlich mal verstehen welche Leute in unserem Land auch unterwegs sind und welche Kultur, Bräuche und Gesetze die Leute mitgebracht haben. Man lernt daraus und es bringt allen was. 

Aber das müssen die Leute selbst kapieren, das kann man keinem ins Hirn prügeln...


----------



## hazelol (29. Juli 2016)

wtf i just read. mir bluten die augen wenn ich sowas lese. 
wir sollen uns anpassen? in unserem eigenen land? bezugnehmend auf unsere geschichte? wieso beruhigt das euer gewissen und stillt das euer verlangen nach wiedergutmachung? tragt ihr die schuld an der jüngsten vergangenheit? ich denke nicht. überlegt doch einfach mal.

was wäre den wenn ein homosexuelles pärchen in eines der arabischen länder auswandern würde und dort darauf besteht das ihre beziehung/ehe anerkannt wird. die könnten froh sein wenn man sie nur weg sperrt. 

ich finde es mehr als traurig das man hier immer auf moralapostel macht.
ich kann und will diese kultur und bräuche nicht akzeptieren. ich hab damit nichts am hut und solange diese bräuche mit unserer hier geltenden gesetzgebung nicht in konflikt geraten habe ich kein problem damit. steht ja jedem frei was er macht und was nicht. aber wenn man sich hier über gesetze hinweg jetzt weil es in der heimat gang und gebe ist dann ist es shclichtweg ein armutszeugnis. 
wenn das der weg ist, dann würde ich mir wünschen, das man die menschen auch nach derem recht bestraft. dann würden solche penner vom silvester mob nicht grinsend aus dem gericht laufen und sich beim richter noch bedanken für das urteil. 

armes deutschland



cryon1c schrieb:


> Genau damit sich die Geschichte nicht wiederholt, sollten wir mal draus lernen.
> Und niemand hält die Backe hin, weder die eine noch die andere. Niemand lässt sich ausnutzen, *ich bin in einem Land mit Muslimen als Hauptanteil der Bevölkerung aufgewachsen und habe gelernt wie sie denken, wie sie handeln und das auch einen respektieren, wenn man ihre Kultur respektiert.* Das funktioniert nur so, kommst du denen schief, werden die dich sicher nicht dafür mögen.
> Die Rechnung kriegen wir präsentiert wenn wir nicht endlich mal verstehen welche Leute in unserem Land auch unterwegs sind und welche Kultur, Bräuche und Gesetze die Leute mitgebracht haben. Man lernt daraus und es bringt allen was.
> 
> Aber das müssen die Leute selbst kapieren, das kann man keinem ins Hirn prügeln...



aha warum konntest du das. und warum können die es nicht ebenso hier lernen, akzeptieren und respektieren? unsere kultur kann man nicht respektieren?


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2016)

> was wäre den wenn ein homosexuelles pärchen in eines der arabischen länder auswandern würde und dort darauf besteht das ihre beziehung/ehe anerkannt wird. die könnten froh sein wenn man sie nur weg sperrt.



Die könnten von Glück reden...

Der Islam ist sehr tolerant... so tolerant das er mit homosexuellen Menschen sehr sanftmütig umgeht.... Oder ungläubigen und andersgläubigen...




lunaticx schrieb:


> Unmut und Unverständnis wird nur durch fehlendes "Hirn einschalten" verbreitet.
> Würde diese Mitmenschen mal nicht nur die dick und fett gedruckten Bild-Überschriften lesen, sondern sich eingehend damit beschäftigen ... wäre dem (zumindest in diesem Falle) nicht so.



Ach wirklich? Also ich behaupte mal (lese kein Bild oder "Literatur" ähnlich schlechter Qualität) das hier grundlegend was falsch verstanden wird und das ist Toleranz. Wir tolerieren so viel das wir mit dem tolerieren unsere eigene Kultur in Europa vergessen.

Meinst du allen ernstes das was hier über uns herfällt ist daran interessiert "vor irgendwas zu fliehen" und hier "Schutz" zu suchen? Tu mir mal bitte nen Gefallen...

"Flüchten" können die Herrschaften gerne in ihre Nachbarländer in denen Frieden herrscht falls sie wirklich direkt von Krieg und Verfolgung bedroht sind. Dort sind sogar ihre Glaubensbrüder. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist Saudi Arabien islamisch, dort gilt die Sharia, Saudi Arabien hat Geld... und nicht zu vergessen niemand muß in Schlauchboten übers gefährliche Mittelmeer oder die Balkanroute dorthin. Wie auch immer Saudi Arabien oder was noch alles geografisch dort in der Nähe ist passt doch. Warum hier nach Europa? Nenn mir einen Grund warum wir hier alles nehmen und hinnehmen sollen.

Gerne kann jemand hier hin kommen und eine Existenz gründen und in unserer Gesellschaft existieren und leben. Egal ob er Schwarz, Gelb, Braun oder Lila ist oder an Gott Allah oder was weiß ich glaubt. Aber bitte dann ohne hier irgendwelche Forderungen zu stellen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juli 2016)

hazelol schrieb:


> aha warum konntest du das. und warum können die es nicht ebenso hier lernen, akzeptieren und respektieren? unsere kultur kann man nicht respektieren?



Natürlich tun sie das. Sie kommen her, lernen (über Jahre, das geht nicht schneller), verstehen und akzeptieren auch irgendwann. Erwartest du das es alles sofort passiert?
Man kann sich auf so was nicht vorbereiten, egal was man macht. 
Ich hatte 5 Jahre um mich vorzubereiten. Rate mal was passiert ist > die hälfte davon war fürn Popo und die andere hälfte - veraltet.

Wenn du ihre Kultur, ihre Regeln und Gesetze nicht akzeptieren kannst, wieso sollten sie das für uns tun?
Wir sind die zivilisierte, entwickelte und erfolgreiche Kultur hier, wir sollten immer den ersten Schritt machen und den Leuten zeigen das sie hier so willkommen sind, wie es sich gehört. 

Wer sich eine ordentliche Behandlung und etwas Respekt verschaffen will, sollte dies zuerst selbst lernen. Wenn die Leute herkommen und als aller erstes auf dumme Nazis, gröhlende Fußballfans oder "besorgte Bürger" treffen, dann ist das eh vorbei. So will ich nirgendwo begrüßt werden und das werde ich auch nicht. 
Für mich ist der Orient und viele Länder in diesem Gebiet ein sehr interessantes Reiseziel und definitiv etwas, was meinen tiefen Respekt verdient - für all das was sie geschafft und geschaffen haben. Die waren schon zivilisiert als unsereiner hier im Norden noch mit der Axt rumfuchtelte und gerade das sollte man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Also sollen wir jetzt allen und jedem auf den Sender gehen wenn der sich nicht dran hält? Das wird im Chaos enden, so nicht.
> Toleranz fängt eben damit an, das man etwas freiwillig und von sich aus toleriert, ohne irgendwelche Anforderungen oder Voraussetzungen.
> Nix erzeugt hier Unmut ausser dumme Gedanken (die wie so oft von AfD und co. verbreitet werden). Respekt bedeutet auch - die Gesetze des Landes wo wir hinfahren, zu respektieren. Die Muslime die zu uns kommen, tun dies auch. Aber so was wie eine zuvor beschlossehe Ehe kann man nicht einfach auflösen - und man will ja auch gar nicht. Sie haben alles richtig gemacht - sind vors Gericht, haben Recht bekommen.
> 
> ...


Natürlich müssen wir alles und jeden auf den Sender gehen der sich an nichts hält. Egal ob der aus NRW , Syrien, Bayern oder Moskau kommt. Es wird doch auch sonst alles kleinlichst behandelt, da auch da auf alles geachtet werden. Und nicht zu 99% Sondern zu genau 100%!

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

Den letzter Absatz ist der Grösste Blödsinn! Keinen Respekt für fremde Kulturen?  Ich glaube du läufst mit Scheuklappen durch die Welt. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

Vielleicht fehlt dir etwas der Respekt, hört sich zumindest so an.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hazelol (29. Juli 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich tun sie das. Sie kommen her, lernen (über Jahre, das geht nicht schneller), verstehen und akzeptieren auch irgendwann. Erwartest du das es alles sofort passiert?
> Man kann sich auf so was nicht vorbereiten, egal was man macht.
> Ich hatte 5 Jahre um mich vorzubereiten. Rate mal was passiert ist > die hälfte davon war fürn Popo und die andere hälfte - veraltet.
> 
> ...




vielleicht weil sie hier leben möchten? wenn ich in den orient auswandern wollen würde dann wäre es ein anderer sachverhalt. wahrscheinlich würde ich mich aber eher im rechtlichen europa umgucken, das ich dort weniger schwierigkeiten hätte. gäbe es keine andere möglichkeit, müsste ich mich natürlich mit der kultur auseinander setzen und diese notgedrungen akzeptieren. 

du sprichst von zivilisiert und vergleichst äpfel mit birnen. 


ich denke du sprichst hier vom byzantischen reich und vorallem von konstantinopel gegründet ca. 600 vor christus! war zur damaligen zeit sicher eine hochkultur und ist mit der heutigen zeit überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. den der islam wurde ca 1200 jahre später gegründet. zu dem zeitpunkt existierte diese hochkultur gar nicht mehr. 
scheinbar haben sich die axtfuchtler von damals weiterentwickelt
und die hochkultur sich eben zurückentwickelt.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juli 2016)

Mir geht es darum, das alles akzeptiert wird, auch über Grenzen hinweg (egal ob das die Sprachbarriere ist oder eine Grenzlinie die eh keinen juckt oder die eigene Grenze aka Angst vor XYZ) und das wir den Leuten zeigen das es halt auch anders geht. 
Man muss nicht immer das Schwein raushängen lassen, obwohl man es manchmal will.  Das muss nicht notgedrungen passieren, sondern wir müssen es wollen.
Die Grenzen werden immer dünner, die Welt wird offener. Noch vor 100 Jahren haben wir so was nicht machen können - rumreisen in der Welt innerhalb weniger Stunden, kommunizieren mit jedem auf dem Planeten in wenigen Millisekunden - das alles geht und wir sollten da Vorreiter sein.

Ich sehe fremde Kulturen nicht als "Invasoren" sondern als Bereicherung. Jeder Kultur, jedes Land hat was zu bieten, sei es auch noch so arm oder "unterentwickelt" von unserem Standpunkt aus. Je mehr davon, desto besser, desto weltoffener und internationaler kann Deutschland werden - und Europa auch. 

Wir haben immer noch einen Planeten und keinen realisierbaren Weg, nen anderen Planeten zu besiedeln. Also müssen wir hier auf diesem fliegenden Stein alle gefälligst in Ruhe und Frieden leben. Das geht aber nicht wenn man sich gegenseitig auf den Sack geht.
Hier sollte das alte Sprichwort "Der klügere gibt nach" gelten - und wir sollten uns da nicht dumm stellen. 

Sollten wir einen Weg finden, alle Leute auf verschiedene Planeten zu verteilen und das so weit voneinander entfernt wie es nur geht, dann können wir so machen wie bisher: unsere Nachbarn irgnorieren und vll 1-2x im Leben da Urlaub machen und nebenbei alles ignorieren was komisch aussieht, riecht oder klingt.  Geht aber nicht, also Hirn einschalten, lernen und nicht warten das es jemand anders macht.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Juli 2016)

@the.hai
Die Geburtsdaten sind wirklich ein erstaunlicher Zufall, aber naja




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lese ich daraus, dass Du unser Recht möglichst immer an den niedrigsten Standard in der Welt anpassen möchtest?
> Ich bin dankbar dafür, dass hier im Land  trotz Globalisierung Humanistische Werte in der Regel hoch gehalten werden.



Nein, das meine ich damit nicht. Aber irgendwo verstehe ich gewisse Dinge halt eben einfach nicht.

Es ist hierzulande nicht möglich, dass ein 15-jähriges Mädchen heiratet. Egal ob es die Liebe ihres Lebens ist (klar, in dem Alter  ), ob die Eltern zustimmen, ob geistig reif oder aus welchem Grund auch immer. Es geht einfach nicht.

Ebenso werden sexuelle Handlungen zwischen einer 15 und einer 21-jährigen Person auf Antrag verfolgt (da wird dann die geistige Reife beurteilt), ist eine Person sogar älter als 21, ist man rechtlich ganz schnell bei Kindesmissbrauch, so groß die Liebe auch sein mag. 

Mache ich einem 15-jährigen einen FSK 16 Film zugänglich (Fernseher im Zimmer, keine Ueberprüfung, was der Junge schaut oder Zugriff auf meine DVD-Sammlung), mache ich mich strafbar. Da kann er noch so reif und seelisch gefestigt sein. Selbst wenn er nächste Woche 16 wird. Nicht erlaubt. Fertig. Da gibt es nix zu prüfen.

Natürlich ist es eine Einzelfallentscheidung und scheint in diesem Fall auch richtig zu sein. 
Andererseits: Selbst wenn die Ehe arrangiert war, heißt das ja nicht unbedingt, dass der Mann ein riesen A...loch ist und seine Frau schlecht behandelt. Da wäre es nur logisch, dass das Mädchen in einem fremden Land dennoch lieber bei ihrem Mann beibt, als in einem Heim oder einer Pflegefamilie, selbst wenn sie sich insgeheim lieber selbst einen Partner gesucht hätte, oder?
Aber es werden meiner Meinung nach falsche Signale gesetzt und vor allem aber auch gerne falsch dargestellt. Als ob nun allgemein Scharia-Recht anerkannt werden würde. Da liegt die Verantwortung allerdings eher bei den Medien.

Es kann doch irgendwo nicht sein, dass bei Dingen, die bei uns gesetzlich verboten, bzw nicht erlaubt sind, Einzelfallentscheidungen, Gutachten, Gerichtsprozesse usw stattfinden, nur weil es in irgendeinem anderen Land erlaubt ist. Ist doch auch irgendwo unfair, oder? Was sollen denn andere "Paare"gleichen Alters sagen, die auch die Ehe eingehen wollen? 
Wenn alles immer wieder neu geprüft werden muss und in Einzelfallentscheidungen vor Gericht entschieden werden soll, ersticken unsere Justizbehörden erst recht in Arbeit und wir bräuchten keine Vorschriften, Verordnungen und Gesetze.

Jedes Land hat seine Gesetze und wenn man sich da aufhält, sollten die auch gelten. Rosinenpickerei mag ich nicht. Deshalb verkaufe ich zB auch in Indonesien keine Drogen  Mit den gestern hingerichteten und den noch wartenden Dealern habe ich auch kein Mitleid. Absolut nicht. Menschenrechte hin oder her. 

Ist übrigens eine ähnliche Diskussion, wie vor ein paar Jahren mit der Beschneidung von Jungen.

Btw: Warum muss eigentlich unbedingt die Ehe anerkannt werden, nur damit das Mädchen nicht in eine Pflegefamilie muss, oder bei dem Typen bleiben kann? Ich hatte zu Schulzeiten eine Freundin, die war von 13-14 in einer betreuten Wohngruppe, mit 15 hat sie eine eigene Wohnung bekommen.

PS: Wie lange darf denn die 15-jährige offiziell verheiratete junge Dame eigentlich mit ihrem Mann in die Disko?  Bis 22 Uhr und ab 16 dann bis 0 uhr? Als Erziehungsberechtigter/Personensorgeberechtigter kann der Mann nicht gelten, da Eheleute bekanntlich gleichberechtigt sind und somit kein Autoritätsverhältnis gegeben ist. Der allseits beliebte "Muttizettel" fällt somit raus.

Ist echt ernst gemeint. Genauso bei allen anderen Pflichten, die man seinem Partner gegenüber hat. Oder auch ansonsten. Aufsichtspflicht? Wie funktioniert das bei eingeschränkt geschäftsfähigen Personen, wenn die verheiratet sind?


----------



## hazelol (29. Juli 2016)

fakt ist es ist nach deutschem recht nicht erlaubt und darf daher auch auf keinen fall akzeptiert werden. 
jetzt hat man einen präzedenzfall geschaffen, auf den sich 100% noch viele andere berufen werden. 
und eher man sich versieht akzeptiert man hier in deutschland die sharia. 

das kann einfach nicht sein. wenn ich in einem anderen land gegen gesetze verstoße, dann werde ich dort auch nicht nach deutschem recht bestraft. sondern nach der jeweiligen herrschenden gesetzgebung.

man diskutiert hier in deutschland über den rechtswidrigen einsatz der bundeswehr sollte es zu einem größeren terroranschlag kommen. es verstößt gegen das grundgesetz. und dann erkennt man eine kinderehe nach sharia an O.o 
kann eigentlich nur ein scherz sein. man könnte meinen es wird nur erwartet das man sich bückt und sich von jedem f***** lässt der seine meinung durchsetzen will. 
nein sagen kann man scheinbar nicht mehr in deutschland sobald es um außenpolitsche angelegenheiten geht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es eine Einzelfallentscheidung und scheint in diesem Fall auch richtig zu sein.



Und nur darum geht es.
Was ist für das Mädchen das Beste?
In ein Heim stecken, wo sie dann zusehen muss, wo sie bleibt oder das Leben leben, was sie bereits kennt und mit dem sie offenbar einverstanden ist?

Es geht um diesen einen Fall und jeder andere Fall muss erneut geprüft werden. Es gibt kein Pauschalurteil oder ein Urteil, auf das man sich berufen kann.



hazelol schrieb:


> jetzt hat man einen präzedenzfall geschaffen, auf den sich 100% noch viele andere berufen werden.



Und genau das geht nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (29. Juli 2016)

Ich war jetzt drauf und dran, diesen ellenlangen Aufsatz, den ich eben zu dem Thema verfasst habe, abzuschicken. Aber ich hatte meine Zweifel daran, ob es überhaupt von denen, die ich damit gerne ansprüchen würde, gelesen und (besser noch) verstanden würde. Also habe ich den Aufsatz gelöscht.

Ersatzweise zitiere ich einfach mal Passagen aus den letzten Posts, mit denen ich konform gehe:



orca113 schrieb:


> Also ich behaupte mal ... das hier grundlegend  was falsch verstanden wird und das ist Toleranz. Wir tolerieren so viel  das wir mit dem tolerieren unsere eigene Kultur in Europa  vergessen.





hazelol schrieb:


> scheinbar haben sich die axtfuchtler von damals  weiterentwickelt und die hochkultur sich eben zurückentwickelt.





Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Jedes Land hat seine Gesetze und wenn man  sich da aufhält, sollten die auch gelten. Rosinenpickerei mag ich  nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2016)

hazelol schrieb:


> *fakt ist*



Fack ist erstmal folgendes:


> "Der Familiensenat stützt sich bei seiner Entscheidung* auf Paragraf 1633 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch*, *wonach eine verheiratete Minderjährige selbst darüber bestimmen kann, wo sie sich aufhalten und mit wem sie Umgang haben möchte.*" Voraussetzung für diese Einschränkung der Personensorge des Vormunds ist eine wirksame Ehe. Im konkreten Fall - der Ehemann und seine damals 14-jährige Ehefrau waren bei Eingehung der Ehe syrische Staatsangehörige und haben in Syrien geheiratet - habe das OLG eine wirksame Ehe nach syrischem Recht bejaht, so Brößler.



.....das ist erstmal "fakt".


----------



## hazelol (29. Juli 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und nur darum geht es.
> Was ist für das Mädchen das Beste?
> In ein Heim stecken, wo sie dann zusehen muss, wo sie bleibt oder das Leben leben, was sie bereits kennt und mit dem sie *offenbar einverstanden* *ist*?
> 
> ...



einverstanden ist oder vielleicht einverstanden sein muss? man weiß es nicht das mädel ist in einem fremden land alles ist neu sicher verängstlicht etc. also lieber not gegen elend. da steckt man nicht drin.

so und jetzt erklär den anderen das es bei dem fall eine ausnahme war und bei ihnen nicht geht. viel spaß ein nein ist für viele schwer zu akzeptieren und ganz ehrlich ich würde es an der stelle auch nicht verstehen und akzeptieren auch nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Juli 2016)

Manch einer hier sollte sich auf ein Richteramt bewerben......bei soviel Kompetenz.

Zum Vorstudium empfehle ich Serie: Fischer im Recht | ZEIT ONLINE
(Mal lesen und versuchen zu verstehen. Hilft in jedem Fall.)


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

hazelol schrieb:


> einverstanden ist oder vielleicht einverstanden sein muss? man weiß es nicht das mädel ist in einem fremden land alles ist neu sicher verängstlicht etc. also lieber not gegen elend. da steckt man nicht drin.
> 
> so und jetzt erklär den anderen das es bei dem fall eine ausnahme war und bei ihnen nicht geht. viel spaß ein nein ist für viele schwer zu akzeptieren und ganz ehrlich ich würde es an der stelle auch nicht verstehen und akzeptieren auch nicht.



Dei beiden haben geklagt. Beide wollten das so. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass das Gericht beide entsprechend befragt hat.
Gäbe es da Ungereimtheiten, wäre es nicht zu diesem Urteil gekommen.


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

Genau und das Mädchen würde verneinen, wenn sie dazu gezwungen wird.....

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Genau und das Mädchen würde verneinen, wenn sie dazu gezwungen wird.....



Wer, denkst du denn, hat die beiden befragt?


----------



## Shooot3r (29. Juli 2016)

Richter

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Juli 2016)

Darf sie sich denn dann auch nach deutschem Recht scheiden lassen, wenn sie ihren Partner irgendwann doch nicht mehr mag, oder gelten dann auch die Regeln für eine Ehe nach syrischem Recht? 

@Treshold
Gäbe es denn wirklich nur diese beiden Möglichkeiten? Man hätte die beiden auch so zusammenleben lassen können.

Wenn das entsprechende Alter - sprich 16 - in ein paar Monaten erreicht ist und die Voraussetzungen für eine Eheschließung gegeben sind, hier ein Gang zum Standesamt und fertig. DANN kann gerne geprüft werden, ob die geistige Reife etc gegeben ist. *wobei ich persönlich auch 16 für zu jung halte. Siehe unten

Würde Diskussionen ersparen und auch könnten sich andere Paare nicht auf das Urteil berufen (ja ,ich weiß auch ohne Jurastudium, es gibt hier keine Präzedenzfälle und dieses Urteil war auch kein Grundsatzurteil)

Sie war zum Zeitpunkt der Heirat 14 Jahre alt. Das soll eine freie Entscheidung gewesen sein? (Habt ihr Kinder in dem Alter?) Oder vielleicht doch Erziehung, Brauchtum? Die Freude auf ein großes Fest, auf "einmal Prinzessin sein", auf Geschenke und ein späteres gutes Leben?
Und die Fortführung der Ehe könnte wie gesagt auch Angst vor dem sein, was dann kommt. Sofern er "ein vernünftiger Kerl ist", weiß man, was man hat 
Und eben auch wieder Erziehung? Was denkt meine Familie, wenn ich "geschieden bin", nimmt mich noch ein Mann?


Im Iran galt bis 2003 übrigens ein Mindestheiratsalter von 9(!) Jahren, seitdem von 13 Jahren für Mädchen, für Jungen gilt ein Mindestalter von 15 Jahren.

@all
TERRE DES FEMMES - Menschenrechte fur die Frau e.V. - Hintergrundinformationen zur Unterschriftenaktion „Fruhehen stoppen - Bildung statt Heirat!“

Ganz interessant, vor allem der zweite Absatz. Und auch die Situation in Deutschland


----------



## lunaticx (29. Juli 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Also ich behaupte mal (lese kein Bild oder "Literatur" ähnlich schlechter Qualität) das hier grundlegend was falsch verstanden wird und das ist Toleranz. Wir tolerieren so viel das wir mit dem tolerieren unsere eigene Kultur in Europa vergessen.
> 
> Meinst du allen ernstes das was hier über uns herfällt ist daran interessiert "vor irgendwas zu fliehen" und hier "Schutz" zu suchen? Tu mir mal bitte nen Gefallen...
> 
> [....]



Ich verweise da gerne nochmal auf meinen vorherigen Post den du auch zitiert hast ... einfach mal "Hirn einschalten" und ein wenig nachdenken.



orca113 schrieb:


> Aber bitte dann ohne hier irgendwelche Forderungen zu stellen.



Ist ja auch ne Mortz Forderung sich des Rechtssystem des Landes zu bedienen ... unerhört sowas ...



Shooot3r schrieb:


> Genau und das Mädchen würde verneinen, wenn sie dazu gezwungen wird.....



Du gehst sozusagen davon aus das dass Mädchen gezwungen wird eine entsprechende Aussage zu tätigen, richtig ?


----------



## Boarder1312 (29. Juli 2016)

In Deutschland sind solche Eheschlieasungen verboten, wenn sie hier praktiziert worden wäre. Sie waren es aber schon.

Ich finde sowas auch nicht gut.

Politisch gesehen ist die Entscheidung katastrophal. Aber sie waren es ja.
Anders sähe es aus, wenn das.Mädchen hier in Deutschland leben würde, zum heiraten nach Syrien geschickt worden wäre und mit Ehemann zurück gekommen wäre. Dann wäre es eine ganz andere Sachlage gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2016)

Shooot3r schrieb:


> Richter
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk



Wohl eher Psychologen und Soziologen.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @Treshold
> Gäbe es denn wirklich nur diese beiden Möglichkeiten? Man hätte die beiden auch so zusammenleben lassen können.



Kennst du irgendwelche Einzelheiten des Falls?
Mehr als den Artikel, der schon reißerisch anfängt, gibt es an Informationen nicht -- und ich kann den Artikel nicht mal lesen ohne zu zahlen.
wie also willst du objektiv eine Meinung dazu haben?
Das Paar hat offenbar vor einem Gericht geklagt und verloren.
Es wurde dann in nächster Instanz erneut geklagt und sie haben gewonnen. Dazu brauchst du logischer Weise Anwälte, die sich darum kümmern.
Dieses Gericht hat in dem Einzelfall für die Kläger entschieden und beruft sich dabei auf die Ordre Public.

Und du findest auch keine seriösen Artikel zu dem Thema.
In anderen Artikeln wird davon gesprochen, dass sich die Richter jetzt der Sharia unterwerfen.
Woanders wird geschrieben, dass die CSU gegen das Urteil vorgehen will -- über das Verfassungsgericht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juli 2016)

hazelol schrieb:


> erkennen wir dann auch eheschließungen zwischen mensch und ziege an ? soll wohl öfter mal vorkommen.



Weiß nicht, wie oft das bei dir vorkommt und wie leicht es da anerkannt wird - ich kenne leider keinen einzigen Staat auf der Welt, der Ehen mit Tieren anerkennt.
Aber rein vom Grundsatz her müsste man bei einem derartigen zugewanderten Päärchen zumindest erwarten, dass die Ziege einen entsprechenden Antrag einricht und sich zu einer Befragung einfindet. So lange das nicht geschieht, stellt sich die Frage nicht.
Vermutlich hat die Ziege aber schon lange vorher von Deutschland genug, da sie sich in deutschen Städten (im Gegensatz zu Minderjährigen) nicht einmal mit Sondergenehmigung frei und unbeaufsichtigt bewegen kann, sondern sofort vom Tierfänger eingeknackt wird. Dagegen ist das Jugendamt noch vergleichsweise umgänglich.




orca113 schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Also ich behaupte mal (lese kein Bild oder "Literatur" ähnlich schlechter Qualität) das hier grundlegend was falsch verstanden wird und das ist Toleranz. Wir tolerieren so viel das wir mit dem tolerieren unsere eigene Kultur in Europa vergessen.



Du meinst Raub, Brandschatzung, Kolonial-/Imperialismus, militärische Eroberungen, Genozide? Da sehe ich kein großes Risiko. Mit Ausnahme von heißen Weltkriegen haben wir in den letzen 30 Jahren eigentlich alles praktiziert, was typisch europäisch ist.




Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> @the.hai
> Die Geburtsdaten sind wirklich ein erstaunlicher Zufall, aber naja



Sie könnten in einer öffentlich frei zugänglichen Fassung vielleicht auch einfach gerundet worden sein...

Es wäre jedenfalls sehr überraschend, wenn eine Person die am 1.1. geboren wurde, dieses Jahr noch einen Geburtstag feiert und 16 wird 



> Es kann doch irgendwo nicht sein, dass bei Dingen, die bei uns gesetzlich verboten, bzw nicht erlaubt sind, Einzelfallentscheidungen, Gutachten, Gerichtsprozesse usw stattfinden, nur weil es in irgendeinem anderen Land erlaubt ist. Ist doch auch irgendwo unfair, oder? Was sollen denn andere "Paare"gleichen Alters sagen, die auch die Ehe eingehen wollen?



Es ist in Deutschland aber nicht gesetzlich verboten, dass sich 15 jährigen frei und unabhängig bewegen und das Wochenende auch einmal bei jemand anderem übernachten. 
Was verboten wäre: Wenn er Geschlechtsverkehr mit ihr hat. Das wäre z.B. genauso verboten, wie wenn eine (volljährige) Frau ihren Mann ans Bett fesselt und trotzdem einem laut gebrüllten "nein oh nein neeeeiiiin" über ihn herfällt (klarer Fall von Vergewaltigung nach neuester Rechtslage). Aber für gewöhnlich sind Indizien in solchen Prozessen äußerst dürftig und uneindeutig, so dass sie allenfalls das Zünglein an der Waage bei wiedersprüchlichen Zeugenaussagen sein können. Wenn also alle (beiden) anwesenden hochheilig bezeugen, dass da nichts gelaufen ist (und da würde ich mit rechnen...), müsste ein etwaiges Verfahren wegen sexuellen Verkehrs mit minderjährigen eingestellt werden, ganz abgesehen davon dass ich hier nicht einmal einen klaren Anlass für Ermittlungen sehe
=> wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Das hier ergangene Urteil beschäftigte sich nur damit, ob das Jugendamt der Frau verbieten darf, den Mann zu sehen. Und das wäre ein unzulässiger Eingriff in ihre Freiheit gewesen.



> PS: Wie lange darf denn die 15-jährige offiziell verheiratete junge Dame eigentlich mit ihrem Mann in die Disko?  Bis 22 Uhr und ab 16 dann bis 0 uhr? Als Erziehungsberechtigter/Personensorgeberechtigter kann der Mann nicht gelten, da Eheleute bekanntlich gleichberechtigt sind und somit kein Autoritätsverhältnis gegeben ist. Der allseits beliebte "Muttizettel" fällt somit raus.



Vormund der 15-jährigen dürfte das Jugendamt bleiben und soweit ich es verstanden habe, bleibt das Heim auch vorerst ihr Hauptwohnsitz, auch wenn sie nicht mehr jeden Abend um 8 im Bett liegen muss. (Ob sie sich eine andere Bleibe suchen dürfte, wäre eine interessante Frage - imho wäre das auch in deinem privaten Beispiel eine Verletzung der Aufsichtspflicht, wenn Minderjährige dauerhaft alleine wohnen. Auf alle Fälle kann sie keinen Mietvertrag unterzeichen.)


----------



## Shooot3r (1. August 2016)

Brutales Indonesien  | Was die Scharia mit einer jungen Frau macht  -
International -
Bild.de

Soviel zum Thema sharia. Da sage ich lieber nichts zu...


Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (25. August 2016)

Ich habe echt Toleranz. Beim Alkohol und bei Religionen oder Nationalitäten.

Persönlich ist es mir egal wenn da drüben, nach deren rechten geheiratet wird. Wenn man nun hier her kommt, dann muss man aber auch mit den Deutschen rechten leben. Und diese sind nunmal anders. Ich geh dann auch mal klagen und frag warum ich meine Freundin nicht Heiraten darf. Jeder Mensch hat doch laut Grundgesetz die gleichen Rechte oder ? Also, dann mal bitte her mit den Rechten.

Es wird sich doch immer gefragt warum die AfD mehr und mehr Gewählt wird. Da ist der Grund! Klar ist es schön wenn man etwas von Fremden Religionen mitbekommt. Zum Beispiel war ich in einer Moschee, fand ich sehr inspirierent.

Aber Schairas in DEUTSCHLAND nein danke. Da drübern können Sie ja machen was sie wollen, hab ich ja schon erwähnt. Aber bitte nicht hier!

Wurde hier ja auch schon angesprochen: Dürfen Homosexuelle Paare auch da drüber frei darüber sprechen das sie (sorry für meine Wortwahl) schwul sind ? Nein!

Darf ich in Russland rumschreiben das Putin kacke ist ? Nein!

Das geht mir hier einfach ein wenig zu weit.
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (28. August 2016)

Kollisionen zw. nationalem und internationalem Recht sind nichts ungewöhnliches.
Beispiel:
Wenn in deinem Heimatland die Homo-Ehe verboten ist reist du in ein anderes Land wo es erlaubt ist, heiratest dort und kehrst zurück. Die Ehe ist dann in deinem Heimatland rechtlich gültig, obwohl diese Verboten ist. Ähnlich auch in diesem Fall.
Trotzdem: Obwohl die im Ausgangspost beschriebene Ehe auf internationalem Recht basiert hätte das Gericht lieber die Ehe auflösen sollen. Da es sowieso niemandem aufgefallen wäre, hätte man auch mal das internationale Recht zugunsten des nationalen Rechts brechen können.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2016)

Gilli_Ali_Atör schrieb:


> Kollisionen zw. nationalem und internationalem Recht sind nichts ungewöhnliches.
> Beispiel:
> Wenn in deinem Heimatland die Homo-Ehe verboten ist reist du in ein anderes Land wo es erlaubt ist, heiratest dort und kehrst zurück. Die Ehe ist dann in deinem Heimatland rechtlich gültig, obwohl diese Verboten ist. Ähnlich auch in diesem Fall.



Echt?
Du heiratest deinen Lebenspartner und kehrst nach Riad zurück und die Saudis erkennen diese Ehe automatisch an?
Na, das will ich mal sehen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (29. August 2016)

Wie bereits erwähnt haben nationale Gerichte in gewissem Umfang die Möglichkeit internationales Recht mit Füßen zu treten. Dies passiert insbesondere auf politischen Druck hin und die saudische Königsfamilie wird niemals zulassen, dass man deren Dekrete untergräbt.
In Ländern mit weitestgehend unabhängiger Justiz kommt oben Beschriebenes Szenario mit der Homo-Ehe nicht selten vor.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2016)

Ich kenne keinen Fall. 
Selbst wenn du als Mann und Frau in den USA heiratest, muss diese Ehe in Deutschland nochmals im Standesamt durchlaufen werden.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. August 2016)

Ich kenne 3 Fälle in der Türkei und einen in Polen. Früher hätte ich das nie für möglich gehalten.

Auch in Deutschland ist so etwas möglich: Persönlich kenne ich ebenfalls keinen Fall. Wobei man in Deutschland noch den Fall der eingetragenen Lebenspartnerschaft hat.
Link
Ist in jedem Fall ein juristisches Wirrwarr


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2016)

Da liegt viel Ermessensspielraum.
Ich kenne nur den Fall, dass zwei Leute spontan in den USA beim Urlaub geheiratet haben.
Die mussten vor dem deutschen Standesamt praktisch nochmal heiraten.
Und anders kenne ich das auch nicht.


----------



## Boarder1312 (30. August 2016)

Diese Elvis Pressleyhochzeiten in vergaß sind auch nicht gültig. Wenn aber eine richtige Hochzeit, dann weiss ich es nicht.


----------



## Threshold (30. August 2016)

Nee, nee, war in New York.
Vegas kannst du sogar in den USA vergessen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. August 2016)

Eine im Ausland erfolgte Eheschließung wird in Deutschland grundsätzlich anerkannt, wenn im Zeitpunkt der Eheschließung die materiell-rechtlichen Eheschließungsvoraussetzungen (z.B. Ledigkeit, Mindestalter) für beide Partner nach ihrem jeweiligen Heimatrecht vorlagen und wenn das Recht am Ort der Eheschließung oder das Heimatrecht beider Ehegatten hinsichtlich der Form der Eheschließung gewahrt wurde.

Sie können jedoch bei dem für Sie zuständigen deutschen Standesamt einen Antrag auf Beurkundung Ihrer im Ausland geschlossenen Ehe im Eheregister stellen, wenn mindestens einer der Ehegatten Deutscher ist, und Ihre Eheschließung so auch bei den deutschen Behörden registrieren lassen. Sie sind jedoch nicht verpflichtet, einen solchen Antrag zu stellen. Auch besteht keine Verpflichtung, Ihren Namen nach der Eheschließung zu ändern. Alle weiteren Einzelheiten sollten Sie direkt mit dem für Sie zuständigen Standesamt aufnehmen.

Quelle Auswartiges Amt  -  Konsularischer Service - Wir haben im Ausland geheiratet. Ist unsere Ehe auch automatisch in Deutschland gultig?


----------



## aloha84 (30. August 2016)

Bei "richtigen" Hochzeiten, gehst du nach deiner Hochzeit in den USA zum zuständigen Konsulat und lässt dir eine Heiratsurkunde geben.
Damit gehst du dann zum Standesamt deiner Stadt......usw. schon bist du offiziell verheiratet.

Lol......war ich langsam beim tippen......es ist einfach zu warm!


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (30. August 2016)

Nicht beschweren dass es zu warm ist. Wetter genießen!


----------



## Poulton (30. August 2016)

Mal ein kleines Beispiel am Rande, bei was hierzulande noch ausländisches Recht geltend gemacht bzw. angewandt werden kann: KiK-Verfahren wird nach pakistanischem Recht entschieden | LTO


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. September 2016)

Hier mal eine Statistik dazu. Es sind doch bedeutend mehr Fälle, als ich vermutete, aber es betrifft ebenso fundamentalische Staaten wie:
_Bulgarien (65 Fälle), Polen (41 Fälle), Rumänien (33 Fälle) und Griechenland (32 Fälle), _Und irgendwie gehören die zu unserer Wertegemeinschaft, oder?

Wobei diese Zahlen schon zum Nachdenken und Handeln anregen, denn Einzelfall ist etwas anderes, auch wenn jedes Schicksal natürlich ein Einzellfall ist und wir in der Summe bei einer ca. 4 Millionen Menschen großen Gruppe von Einwanderen / Flüchtlingen mit geschätzt einer Millionen Ehen von ca 2-5 Promille reden. Ich denke, wird haben andere Probleme und eine Einzelfallprüfung auf Einvernehmlichkeit der Ehe ist machbar. 
_Der Aufstellung des Innenministeriums zufolge handelt es sich bei den  meisten minderjährig Verheirateten um Syrer - hier waren 664 Fälle  bekannt. Weitere Herkunftsstaaten waren Afghanistan (157 Fälle), Irak  (100 Fälle)

Quelle: Kinderehen: 1475 Minderjahrige in Deutschland sind verheiratet - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_


----------



## QUAD4 (12. September 2016)

also ich kann die richterin verstehen. pädophilie ist weit verbreitet im staatsapparat. siehe sachsensumpf. in england ist ein riesenskandal in der regierung und medienlandschaft. es wird sowieso alles wieder unterm teppich gekehrt.

der detroux fall in belgien ging schon damals bis regirungsebene und königshaus. scheinbar auch bis nach berlin  Marc Dutroux: Spuren des Kindermorders fuhren nach Berlin - WELT

27 ZEUGEN ERMORDET !!!- Dutroux und die toten Zeugen | sladisworld
die doku aus dem zdf damals war auch sehr gut. ist im link mit drinne.

ich hatte mal irgendwo gelesen auch der hans meiser hat zu dem thema mal investigativ ermittelt. wurde aber später zurück gepfiffen und dann im tv ist der von der bildfläche verschwunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2016)

Unser werter  Herr Maas scheint sich von seiner vor einer Weile geäußerten Vorstellung sämtliche im Ausland geschlossenen Ehen mit Minderjährigen anerkennen zu wollen (und somit Quasi ein zwei Klassen Eherecht schaffen zu wollen) nun doch wieder verabschiedet zu haben. Nach seiner neuen Vorstellung sollen im Ausland geschlossene Ehen mit Minderjährigen in Deutschland nun prinzipiell nicht mehr anerkannt werden, mit der Ausnahme wen es bereits gemeinsame Kinder aus der Ehe gibt.
Außerdem soll vor einer religösen Trauung die Trauung auf dem Standesamt wieder als verbindliche Vorraussetzung eingeführt werden.

Anerkennung von Kinder-Ehen vom Tisch | Telepolis


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (und somit Quasi ein zwei Klassen Eherecht schaffen zu wollen)


Das haben wir, oder kannst Du mir erklären, warum eingetragene Partnerschaften andere Rechte haben als Ehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das haben wir, oder kannst Du mir erklären, warum eingetragene Partnerschaften andere Rechte haben als Ehen?



Es geht bei den Zwei Klassen nicht um die Wertigkeit des Status der Ehe sondern darum das unterschiedliche Grundlagen für in Deutschland geschlossene Ehen und für im Ausland geschlossene Ehen gegolten hätten.
Also was hat das jetzt in dem Moment mit eingetragenen Partnerschaften und Eheschließungen und deren evt. als fragwürdig einzustufende unterschiedliche Bewertung zu tun?


----------



## acc (13. November 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht bei den Zwei Klassen nicht um die Wertigkeit des Status der Ehe sondern darum das unterschiedliche Grundlagen für in Deutschland geschlossene Ehen und für im Ausland geschlossene Ehen gegolten hätten



und? das war schon immer so und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben. oder willst du bei der einreise von nichtdeutschen erstmal überprüfen, ob die ehe nach deutschen gesetzen gültig ist und  wenn nicht, gleich eine schnellscheidung an ort und stelle durchziehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2016)

acc schrieb:


> und? das war schon immer so und wird auch weiterhin so bleiben. oder willst du bei der einreise von nichtdeutschen erstmal überprüfen, ob die ehe nach deutschen gesetzen gültig ist und  wenn nicht, gleich eine schnellscheidung an ort und stelle durchziehen?



Inhalt nicht verstanden, danke für ihre Teilnahme. Versuchen sie es beim nässten mal erneut.


----------



## acc (13. November 2016)

du verstehst einfach nicht die konsequenzen, die es haben wird, wenn deutschland auf einmal nicht mehr ehen, die in anderen staaten nach deren gesetzen legal geschlossen worden sind, anerkennt. da hilft es dir auch nicht weiter, anderen vorzuwerfen, den inhalt nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. November 2016)

acc schrieb:


> du verstehst einfach nicht die konsequenzen, die es haben wird, wenn deutschland auf einmal nicht mehr ehen, die in anderen staaten nach deren gesetzen legal geschlossen worden sind, anerkennt. da hilft es dir auch nicht weiter, anderen vorzuwerfen, den inhalt nicht verstanden zu haben.



So welche Konsequenzen sollen das den sein? Eine in Deutschland für ungültig erklärte Ehe gilt nicht automatisch auch im Herkunftsland als ungültig, sollte man zurück gehen (steht auch im verlinkten Artikel, wen man mal ließt) und in Deutschland selbst hat es keine Konsequenzen, außer für das beklopte Ehre-Ego gewisser Personengruppen vieleicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2016)

In Deutschland hat es die Konsequenz, dass sich zumindest einige Personen (und gerade unter den kritisch zu betrachtenden Eheschließungen könnten die gar nicht mal so selten sein) mit einem einfachen Umzug jeglicher Unterhaltungsverpflichtungen entziehen können. Umgekehrt werden Flüchtlingsfamilien auseinandergerissen. Und bei entsprechenden Reaktionen im Auslang würde es für einige in Deutschland geschlossene Partnerschaften empfindliche Rechtseinschränkungen nach sich ziehen (Stichwort Besuchsrechte, Verfügungsgewalt, in einigen Fällen durchaus auch Vormundschaft,...)

Die Entscheidung ist durchaus zweischneidig und in Anbetracht der gesondert Verbote quasi aller negativer Folgen einer Lebensgemeinschaft mit Minderjährigen dürfte die Nettobilanz alles andere als positiv ausfallen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. November 2016)

*Sie traten als "Scharia-Polizei" auf, verlangten die Einhaltung  islamischer Vorschriften. Ist legal, hat nun das Landgericht Wuppertal  entschieden*

Uniformverbot: Landgericht spricht "Scharia"-Polizisten frei - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Was hieß BRD noch gleich? Bananenrepublik Deutschland, ach ja.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. November 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Sie traten als "Scharia-Polizei" auf, verlangten die Einhaltung  islamischer Vorschriften. Ist legal, hat nun das Landgericht Wuppertal  entschieden*
> 
> Uniformverbot: Landgericht spricht "Scharia"-Polizisten frei - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Was hieß BRD noch gleich? Bananenrepublik Deutschland, ach ja.



Eine Anklage bzgl. einer vermeindlichen Uniform war auch selten dämmlich. Wen dann wäre wohl eine Anklage ehr wegen unerlaubter Amtsanmaßung im öffentlichen Raum, oder sowas in der Art, sinniger gewesen. Schließlich haben die Herren keine diesbezüglich geschützten Uniformen getragen, oder missbraucht. Wäre das anders müsste man wohl auch  sofort jede Warnweste verbieten wo Security draufsteht und die von mehr als 2 Personen getragen wird.  

Was sie aber wie gesagt gemacht haben ist, die leute mit Druck und Einschüchterung dazu bringen zu wollen sich im öffentlichen Raum konform der Gesetze der Scharia zu verhalten, wozu sie zum einen keine rechtliche Grundlage hatten und zum anderen auch keine dem Staat vorbehaltene Gewalt.

Von daher ist das Urteil schon, leider, richtig.


----------



## Amon (22. November 2016)

Der Islam gehört halt zu Deutschland...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy with Samsung Galaxy S6 and Tapatalk


----------



## blautemple (22. November 2016)

Natürlich, der Islam gehört genauso zu Deutschland, wie das Christentum oder das Judentum oder jede andere Religion...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. November 2016)

Ich würde mich ebenso über eine Bibel-Polizei aufregen.


----------



## Taonris (23. November 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ebenso über eine Bibel-Polizei aufregen.



Wirds aber realistisch gesehen nie geben. Christen werden in jedem Land mit muslimischer Mehrheit verfolgt und umgebracht das Christentum ist die am meisten verfolgte Religion auf diesem Planeten-


----------



## Threshold (23. November 2016)

Wenn man bedenkt, was die Christen im Namen ihrer Religion so in den letzen 1000 Jahren getrieben haben, dürfen sie sich nicht wundern, dass sie nicht überall auf der Welt beliebt sind.


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, was die Christen im Namen ihrer Religion so in den letzen 1000 Jahren getrieben haben, dürfen sie sich nicht wundern, dass sie nicht überall auf der Welt beliebt sind.



Naja, da waren andere Religionen auch nicht friedfertiger 

Man denke nur mal aus die Osmanen, Mongolen usw.


----------



## aloha84 (24. November 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Naja, da waren andere Religionen auch nicht friedfertiger
> 
> Man denke nur mal aus die Osmanen, Mongolen usw.



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mongolen aus Gründen des Glaubens auf Beutezug gegangen sind.


----------



## Adi1 (24. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mongolen aus Gründen des Glaubens auf Beutezug gegangen sind.



Sicher doch, die haben zu ihrer Zeit halt an andere Religionen (Herrscher)gedacht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass die Mongolen aus Gründen des Glaubens auf Beutezug gegangen sind.



Aus Gründen des Glaubens hat das auch niemand anders gemacht, wie das Wort "Beutezug" schon sagt. Aber beinahe jede Gesellschaft hat es bislang geschafft, derartige Handlungen mit der jeweils vorherrschenden Religion in Einklang zu bringen.

Hat aber alles recht wenig mit dem Thema zu tun, denn da geht es ja ausdrücklich um Einzelschicksale und Zusammenleben an einem bestimmten Ort, nicht um Überfälle auf Nachbarn.


----------



## Alreech (25. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, was die Christen im Namen ihrer Religion so in den letzen 1000 Jahren getrieben haben, dürfen sie sich nicht wundern, dass sie nicht überall auf der Welt beliebt sind.


Was haben den Christen in Nordkorea und China so schlimmes im Namen ihrer Religion getrieben das sie es verdient haben dort verfolgt zu werden ?

Allerdings hab ich hier noch eine Liste christlicher Verbrechen der letzten 1000 Jahre die Christenhass rechtfertigen: 
Rückeroberung der Iberischen Halbinsel (Spanien) durch christliche Spanier.
Christianisierung der Norweger, Schweden, Dänen, Finnen, Russen, Ungarn, Polen, Balten und Sachsen durch Heiratspolitik mit christlichen Adligen und Missionare. 
Eroberung der südlichen Mittelmeerküste durch Frankreich und US-Kanoneboot Politik gegen Marokko, Algerien und Tunesien (nur weil die regelmäßig christliche Schiffe gekapert und die Besatzung gegen Lösegeld freigelassen oder als Sklaven verkauft haben...)
Rückeroberung der Balkanstaaten, Bulgariens und Griechenlands durch christliche Kroaten, Serben, Bulgaren und Griechen... (dabei war das osmanische Reich in Sachen Gleichstellung absolut modern. Wer als Kind entführt wurde um bei den Janitscharen zu einem guten Muslim erzogen zu werden konnte später Karriere machen).


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Was haben den Christen in Nordkorea und China so schlimmes im Namen ihrer Religion getrieben das sie es verdient haben dort verfolgt zu werden ?



Die Christen werden ja nicht wegen ihres Glaubens in Korea oder China verfolgt, sondern weil sie als Gemeinschaft eine Gefahr für das Regime sind.
Das gleich gilt auch für alle andere Glaubensrichtungen. Keine Ahnung, wie viele Muslime in China im Knast sitzen. weil sie Muslime sind.
Und frag mal die Afrikaner, ob die alle wirklich missioniert werden wollten. 
Und wieso ist Latein Amerika überwiegend Katholisch? Doch sicher nicht, weil ständig dort Katholiken ausgewandert sind.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso ist Latein Amerika überwiegend Katholisch? Doch sicher nicht, weil ständig dort Katholiken ausgewandert sind.


Naja, unter anderem deshalb weil die einheimischen Kulturen in Süd- und Mittelamerika nach Ankunft der Spanier "zufälligerweise" verschwanden.


----------



## Alreech (27. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Christen werden ja nicht wegen ihres Glaubens in Korea oder China verfolgt, sondern weil sie als Gemeinschaft eine Gefahr für das Regime sind.
> Das gleich gilt auch für alle andere Glaubensrichtungen. Keine Ahnung, wie viele Muslime in China im Knast sitzen. weil sie Muslime sind.
> Und frag mal die Afrikaner, ob die alle wirklich missioniert werden wollten.
> Und wieso ist Latein Amerika überwiegend Katholisch? Doch sicher nicht, weil ständig dort Katholiken ausgewandert sind.



Es wäre mir neu das in Latein Amerika Christen verfolgt werden.
Wenn sie irgendwo verfolgt werden von der Konkurrenz die selber genügend Dreck am Stecken hat.
(China, Nordkorea, Saudi Arabien, Pakistan, IS, Iran,...)
Das hat nur soweit was mit den Untaten der Christen zu tun als das es eine billige Ausrede ist.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Naja, unter anderem deshalb weil die einheimischen Kulturen in Süd- und Mittelamerika nach Ankunft der Spanier "zufälligerweise" verschwanden.


Sind sie das ? In Mexico gibt es noch genügend Traditionen die sich nicht auf Spanische Einflüsse zurückführen lassen.
Die Spanier hatten auch Hilfe nach ihrer Ankunft - von Einheimischen die keinen Bock darauf hatten auf der Spitze von Pyramiden dem Sonnengott geopfert zu werden.

Back 2 Topic:
In der Türkei erkennt man die Kinderehe übrigens nicht an, obwohl sie aus kulturellen Gründen (so wie Menschenopfer bei den Azteken) weit verbreitet ist.
Die Ehe wird dann von einem Iman nach islamischen Recht geschloßen, und Probleme gibt es erst wenn die Frau schwanger wird während sie noch minderjährig ist.
In dem Fall sind die Krankenhäuser verpflichtet das dem Staat als Vergewaltigung anzuzeigen.
Ähnlich wie die Bundesrepublik Deutschland wollte die Türkei diese Kinderehen legalisieren, aber Proteste haben das inzwischen verhindert.
Turkei zieht Gesetzentwurf zur Kinderehe zuruck - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Wenn man es böswillig auslegt:
Gilt das Recht der "Ehe für alle" nur für Schwule und Lesben, nicht aber für Muslime mit traditionellen Wertvorstellungen ?
Immerhin gehört der Islam ja zu Deutschland, und im Islam können Frauen schon mit 9 Jahren verheiratet werden.
Gibt genügend Fatwas da das bestätigen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Dezember 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wir leben aber im Hier und Jetzt. Was vor 500-1000 Jahren passiert ist juckt mich nicht die Bohne. Ich habe keinen Bock, wieder in diese Zeit katapultiert zu werden, weil man sich jetzt solche ins Land karrt. Kinderehen gehören verboten und Punkt. Kinder schänden können die gerne dort, wo sie hergekommen sind, aber hier nicht. Aber in diesem Land wundert mich sowieso nix mehr, wo man jetzt auch noch ernsthaft überlegt Flüchtlinge aus dem Rentenpott mit zu finanzieren, sodass am Ende noch weniger übrig bleibt. Aber dann heute wieder verklickern wollen, wie Deutschland an Österreich vorbeigezogen ist aus Angst vor der Wahl dort. Dort bekommen Rentner 40% mehr und auch 14 Mal im Jahr.
> Dieses Land ist nur noch peinlich.



2017 haben wir ja die Chance etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> 2017 haben wir ja die Chance etwas zu ändern.



Guter witz. 
Die Frage ist eher, mit wem Merkel weiter regieren wird.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2016)

> Eine 15 jährige und ihr 21 jähriger Ehemann, welche auch Cousin und Cousine sind, wurden in Syrien nach Sharia-Gesetz verheiratet. Beide flohen zusammen nach Deutschland und lebten in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft bei Aschaffenburg.


Kein Kind dabei, also auch keine Kinderehe.


----------



## Alreech (4. Dezember 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kein Kind dabei, also auch keine Kinderehe.


Nach der UN-Kinderrechtskonvention ist jeder Mensch der das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet hat ein Kind.
Deswegen gibt es in Deutschland auch Kindersoldaten (mit 17 zur Bundeswehr) Kinderarbeit (betriebliche Ausbildung mit 15) und Kinderehen (Eheschließung ab 16 möglich).



Threshold schrieb:


> Guter witz.
> Die Frage ist eher, mit wem Merkel weiter regieren wird.


Prognose fur die Bundestagswahl 2017 - Bundestagswahl 2017
Nach der Prognose ist Schwarz-Rot (373 Sitze) für Merkel alternativlos.

Für die SPD wäre eine Rot-Grün-Rote Koalition machbar (270 Sitze).  
Ist halt die Frage was die SPD bereit ist zu schlucken für ein flottes Dreierbündnis:
Sofortiger Ausstieg aus der CO2 Wirtschaft, keine Befreiung von Konzernen bei der EEG, weiterer Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien, Reichensteuer und NATO-Ausstieg und die Koalition steht. 
Dafür gibt es dann unbegrenzte Zuwanderung, Bleiberecht für alle, mehr Umverteilung und Infrastrukturmaßnahmen die mit Schulden finanziert werden.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Dezember 2016)

Was die UN macht für Deutschland doch eh keine Relevanz, wie man bei den Behinderten sieht.



> Jugendschutzgesetz (JuSchG)
> § 1 Begriffsbestimmungen
> 
> (1) Im Sinne dieses Gesetzes
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ..  Oh Wunder, doch keine Fachkräfte haufenweise, Investoren werten in Deutschland sehr vorsichtig. Top, super Entwicklung, Respekt. So schnell hat noch niemand den Karren an die Wand gefahren wie wir.


- Es gibt gerade eine Gründerwelle in Deutschland
- Wir sind eines der letzten Länder mit durchgehend AAA-Bewertung
- Deutschland holt seit Jahren als Industriestandort auf

Mit AfD wäre alles problematischer. Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist in einer internationalen Wirtschaft Gift. Die Wirtschaftspolitik der AfD würde uns den AAA-Status rauben, an England sieht man Folgen eines Austritts aus der EU. Komisch, dass es jetzt soviele Polizeieinsätze gibt, dabei gingen die Einbruchszahlen nur um 8% nach oben. Ob da früher vieles nicht ernst genommen wurde und heute bewußt übertrieben wird? Wer weiss....

Und Polygamie ist nun beileibe kein reines Problem der Mohamedaner:
Polygamie: Ein Mann, vier Frauen und die Suche nach Frieden - WELT

...


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Prognose fur die Bundestagswahl 2017 - Bundestagswahl 2017
> Nach der Prognose ist Schwarz-Rot (373 Sitze) für Merkel alternativlos.



Nope. Ein Bündnis mit der Afd und der FDP ist auch möglich.
Die Grünen sind ebenfalls mit im Boot.
Merkel hat da die freie Auswahl. Und sowohl FDP als auch die Grünen machen alles, um an die Macht zu kommen und mit Kretschmann und Özdemir hat sie gleich die richtigen Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Alreech (4. Dezember 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Es gibt gerade eine Gründerwelle in Deutschland
> - Wir sind eines der letzten Länder mit durchgehend AAA-Bewertung
> - Deutschland holt seit Jahren als Industriestandort auf
> -Mit AfD wäre alles problematischer. Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist in einer internationalen Wirtschaft Gift.
> ...



-Die Gründerwelle kann auch Folge einer mangelhaften Integration in den Arbeitsmarkt sein. Wer keine Chance auf einen Job hat für die ist die Existenzgründung als Kleinunternehmer (Dönerbude, Gemüseladen, Pizzaservice, Entrümplung...) eine Option.
-Die AAA Bewertung liegt vor allem an der Schwäche der anderen Länder, nicht an Deutschland.
-Deutschland holt als Industriestandort auf ? Ausser bei der grünen Gentechnik, die gibt es in Deutschland nicht mehr. Produktion von Solarzellen ? Läuft auch nicht so. Energieintensive Produktion ? Im Ausland sind Strom und Gas billiger. 
-Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist Gift ? Wenn in der Innenstadt einer großen Stadt an Silvester Frauen sexuell belästigt und ausgeraubt werden stört das Investoren und Fachkräfte natürlich nicht...

Natürlich ist Polygamie kein Problem für Muslime und Mormonen. Ein Problem ist es für Emanzen und andere Ultraliberale die zwar die Schwulenehe als "Ehe für alle" propagieren aber damit auf keinen Fall eine Eheform meinen in welcher der Mann Herr im Haus ist und mehrere Frauen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> -Die Gründerwelle kann auch Folge einer mangelhaften Integration in den Arbeitsmarkt sein. Wer keine Chance auf einen Job hat für die ist die Existenzgründung als Kleinunternehmer (Dönerbude, Gemüseladen, Pizzaservice, Entrümplung...) eine Option.


Besser als Hartz IV, oder, aber gerade in Bereich der neuen Medien gibt es ebenso viele Gründer...


Alreech schrieb:


> -Die AAA Bewertung liegt vor allem an der Schwäche der anderen Länder, nicht an Deutschland.


Es sind absolute Bewertungen, keine relativen


Alreech schrieb:


> -Deutschland holt als Industriestandort auf ?  Ausser bei der grünen Gentechnik, die gibt es in Deutschland nicht mehr.  Produktion von Solarzellen ? Läuft auch nicht so. Energieintensive  Produktion ? Im Ausland sind Strom und Gas billiger.


_"Auf dem vierten Platz steht Deutschland im weltweiten Standortranking.  Das hat die EY-Studie „Standort Deutschland 2014“ nach einer Befragung  von Managern von über 800 ausländischen Unternehmen ergeben. China (44  Prozent), USA (28 Prozent) und Russland (19 Prozent) liegen vor  Deutschland, das 18 Prozent der befragten Manager als einen der drei  besten Investitionsstandorte der Welt sehen. In Europa liegt Deutschland  danach auf Platz 1. Größter Wettbewerber im Standortwettbewerb sind die  USA."_
Deutschland beliebter Investitionsstandort


Alreech schrieb:


> -Fremdenfeindlichkeit ist Gift ? Wenn in der Innenstadt einer großen Stadt an Silvester Frauen sexuell belästigt und ausgeraubt werden stört das Investoren und Fachkräfte natürlich nicht...


Was in Sachsen und Brandenburg passiert, stört Investoren.  Nur ein schnelles Beispiel :
09.12.2011: Rassismus hemmt Wirtschaft (neues-deutschland.de)


Alreech schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Polygamie kein Problem für Muslime und Mormonen. Ein Problem ist es für Emanzen und andere Ultraliberale die zwar die Schwulenehe als "Ehe für alle" propagieren aber damit auf keinen Fall eine Eheform meinen in welcher der Mann Herr im Haus ist und mehrere Frauen hat.


Wie kommst Du dadrauf? Welche LGTB-Gruppe  kämpft gegen eine Vielehe?


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Ach so, in dem Fall ist natürlich auch ein Bündnis aus SPD, Grünen und AFD möglich. Die Grünen und SPD machen ja alles um an die Macht zu kommen und mit Palmer haben sie ja auch den richtigen Ansprechpartner der AfD Positionen vertritt
> 
> Möglich ist vieles, aber wahrscheinlich ?
> Eine Dreierkoalition mit CDU/CSU,AFD undFPD ist ebenso unwahrscheinlich wie eine mit CDU/CSU, Grüne und FDP.



Union, FDP und Grüne sind eher wahrscheinlich als SPD, Afd und Grüne.

Du hast ja was von alternativlos gesagt und so alternativlos ist das nicht. Man muss sich nur strecken. 
Die Frage ist einzig, ob die Politik dafür bereit ist?
Mit einem Kandidaten Schulz oder Gabriel sicher nicht.


----------



## Alreech (4. Dezember 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Besser als Hartz IV, oder, aber gerade in Bereich der neuen Medien gibt es ebenso viele Gründer...


Ja, das digitale Prekariat das irgendwas mit Medien studiert hat und nun eine Arbeitsstelle sucht während Verlage wie der Spiegel Stellen abbaut.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Auf dem vierten Platz steht Deutschland im weltweiten Standortranking.  Das hat die EY-Studie „Standort Deutschland 2014“ nach einer Befragung  von Managern von über 800 ausländischen Unternehmen ergeben. China (44  Prozent), USA (28 Prozent) und Russland (19 Prozent) liegen vor  Deutschland, das 18 Prozent der befragten Manager als einen der drei  besten Investitionsstandorte der Welt sehen. In Europa liegt Deutschland  danach auf Platz 1. Größter Wettbewerber im Standortwettbewerb sind die  USA."_
> Deutschland beliebter Investitionsstandort


Natürlich sind das relative Bewertungen. Vor jeder Investition wird verglichen wo sie sich am meisten lohnt. Frankreich, Italien und Spanien haben massive politische Probleme, aus diesen Gründen werden dort Investitionen vermieden. Wenn das Geld dann lieber in Deutschland (oder noch lieber in USA, China und Russland) investiert wird dann weil es dort in Relation zu anderen Ländern sicherer oder lohnenswerter angelegt ist.
Das bedeutet aber nur das es keine besseren Alternativen gibt, nicht das diese Länder besonders gut wirtschaften (Russland ?). Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König.



> Was in Sachsen und Brandenburg passiert, stört Investoren.  Nur ein schnelles Beispiel :
> 09.12.2011: Rassismus hemmt Wirtschaft (neues-deutschland.de)


In den 90er haben also die Rassisten dafür gesorgt das im Osten nichts investiert wird ? 
Im Neuen Deutschland hätte ich eher erwartet das sie das westlich-imperialistische-kapitalistische System dafür verantwortlich machen das nach der Wende die Region deindustrialisiert wurde.
Zum Glück sind's die Rassisten gewesen, da muß man sich nicht fragen woher die 1989 kommen konnten oder warum die DDR Industrie 1989 so abgewrackt gewesen ist das man Investoren brauchte...



> Wie kommst Du dadrauf? Welche LGTB-Gruppe  kämpft gegen eine Vielehe?


Welche kämpft den für Vielehe oder für das Recht schon mit 9 oder 12 Jahren verheiratet zu werden ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Dezember 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> ...Welche kämpft den für Vielehe


lgbt polygamy - Google-Suche



Alreech schrieb:


> ...oder für das Recht schon mit 9 oder 12 Jahren verheiratet zu werden ?


Was hat das mit dem oberen Thema zu tun? Bis 14 Jahre ist jede Ehe indiskutabel, von 14-16 sehe ich es extrem
kritisch, ab 16, also eine typische Kinderhe, ist mit deutschem Recht problemlos vereinbar und wie schon hier
geschrieben, halte ich ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren für sinnvoll. Bleiben Einzelfälle und Richter mit guten 
Entscheidungen


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

Na ja, ein 16 jähriges Mädchen kriegt ein Kind.
Der Vater des Kindes -- 18 Jahre alt -- heiratet die Mutter.
Ist vertretbar, wie ich finde.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Dezember 2016)

16 ist sehr extrem. Aber 16 ist die ja auch gar nicht. Mit 15 ist es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt und trotzdem wird hier schon die erste Extrawurst gedreht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Mit 15 ist es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt und trotzdem wird hier schon die erste Extrawurst gedreht.


Richter haben einen Ermessungsspielraum. Manche sind mit 15 weiter als andere mit 18. Starre Grenzen sind willkürliche Grenzen


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Dezember 2016)

Lol, na mit so einer kuriosen Rechtsauffassung wundert mich auch nix mehr. Das meinst jetzt nich ernsthaft so, oder? Bekräftigt nur die Ansicht im Ausland, dass in Deutschland das Programm Wünsch dir was läuft. Dass man sowas diskutieren muss ist schon traurig genug. Unsere Nachbarn lachen sich doch nur noch kaputt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Dezember 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Lol, na mit so einer kuriosen Rechtsauffassung wundert mich auch nix mehr. .


Frage: Wie lange wir das Jugendrecht auf Straftäter angewendet und wer entscheidet das?
Soviel zur gängigen Rechtsauffassung und gelebten variablen Grenzen.... Wo lebst Du?



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Unsere Nachbarn lachen sich doch nur noch kaputt.


Aha, es geht Dir also nicht um das Wohl einer minderjährigen Kindes, sondern darum, was
die Nachbarn sagen? Das erklärt natürlich viele deiner Meinungen.


----------



## Iconoclast (5. Dezember 2016)

Die Nachbarn sind da nur eine Konsequenz. Nahezu alles was ich damals gesagt habe ist bisher eingetreten. Wir stehen nicht umsonst allein weit und breit herum.


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Was interessiert einen die Nachbarn?
Ich muss mir nur Polen in der Flüchtlingssache anschauen, dann hab ich einen Nachbarn, den ich zum Kotzen finde.
Schau ich mir die Türkei an, dann habe ich einen Nato Partner, der offen in eine Diktatur steuert.


----------



## Alreech (5. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, ein 16 jähriges Mädchen kriegt ein Kind.
> Der Vater des Kindes -- 18 Jahre alt -- heiratet die Mutter.
> Ist vertretbar, wie ich finde.


In der Türkei geht der Vater dafür wegen Vergewaltigung in den Knast.
Selbst wenn er für die Mutter die große Liebe ist.

Und im Islam kann eine Frau mit 9 Jahren heiraten... gehört der Islam denn nicht zu Deutschland ?


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Und im Islam kann eine Frau mit 9 Jahren heiraten...



Steht das im Koran?
Wo genau?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Dezember 2016)

Alreech schrieb:


> Für die SPD wäre eine Rot-Grün-Rote Koalition machbar (270 Sitze).
> Ist halt die Frage was die SPD bereit ist zu schlucken für ein flottes Dreierbündnis:
> Sofortiger Ausstieg aus der CO2 Wirtschaft, keine Befreiung von Konzernen bei der EEG, weiterer Ausbau der erneuerbaren Energien, Reichensteuer und NATO-Ausstieg und die Koalition steht.
> Dafür gibt es dann unbegrenzte Zuwanderung, Bleiberecht für alle, mehr Umverteilung und Infrastrukturmaßnahmen die mit Schulden finanziert werden.


Was ist aber wenn dann die CDU es doch "wagt" mit der AfD zu koalieren ?

Mit den Linken kann man im Bund keine Politik machen, zumindest solange nicht bis sie sich von ihrer Anti-NATO-Politik entfernt haben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steht das im Koran?
> Wo genau?


Aischa, die jüngste Frau Mohammed, war nach heutigem Stand der Islamforscung zum Tag der Eheschließung 9 Jahre alt.
In der Zeit galten in Europa Menschen ab dem siebten Lebensjahr als "kleine Erwachsene" mit weitestgehender rechtsgleichheit
zu älteren. Naja, Rechte waren in der Zeit eher Pflichten.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aischa, die jüngste Frau Mohammed, war nach heutigem Stand der Islamforscung zum Tag der Eheschließung 9 Jahre alt.
> In der Zeit galten in Europa Menschen ab dem siebten Lebensjahr als "kleine Erwachsene" mit weitestgehender rechtsgleichheit
> zu älteren. Naja, Rechte waren in der Zeit eher Pflichten.



Das klingt aber eher nach Tradition als nach Koran.
Man darf eben Tradition nicht mit Religion gleich setzen.
Klar ist von der Tradition auch eine Menge in die Religion geflossen -- man kannte das ja damals nicht besser -- aber das kritisiere ich bei Religionen auch. Dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, sich den geänderten Gesellschaften anpassen können. Dass sie nicht in der Lage sind, sich neuen Erkenntnissen der Wissenschaft anpassen zu können.
Wie lange hat die Kirche daran festgehalten, dass die Erde der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2016)

Afaik kennt der Koran ebensowenig wie die Bibel oder der Talmud ein Mindestalter für die Heirat (naja - man muss Mitglied der Gemeinde sein, d.h. ggf. muss ein paar Tage zwischen Geburt und Taufe gewartet werden), von daher ist die Bezeichnung "XYZ erlauben Kinderehen" schon richtig. Es spricht nur immer Bände über die Einstellung der Leute, wenn sie X zum größten anzunehmenden Übel erklären, mit dem sich direkt die Todesstrafe einhandelt, während genau das Gleiche bei YZ vollkommen okay ist. Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen Argumenten und Flames.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was die UN macht für Deutschland doch eh keine Relevanz, wie man bei den Behinderten sieht.



In dem Fall ist es auch durchaus sinnvoll, den UN-Minimalkonsenz auszubauen. De facto fordern hier einige Wort-Pedanten, dass man einen 17,5 jährigen exakt genauso wie einen 0,5 jährigen behandeln sollte. Einschließlich Aberkennung sämtlicher Rechte auf jedwege Selbstbestimmung in jedem Aspekt seines Lebens - von der Zeiteinteilung über die Freunde bis hin zur Kleidungswahl, von so Dingen wie "mit eigenem Geld umzugehen" ganz zu schweigen. Und das wäre nicht nur für Jugendliche katastrophal, sondern auch für die Gesellschaft, denn "Erwachsensein" muss man üben.
Was man nimmt man nicht alles in Kauf, um das Abendland "rein" zu halten 




Alreech schrieb:


> Natürlich sind das relative Bewertungen. Vor jeder Investition wird verglichen wo sie sich am meisten lohnt. Frankreich, Italien und Spanien haben massive politische Probleme, aus diesen Gründen werden dort Investitionen vermieden. Wenn das Geld dann lieber in Deutschland (oder noch lieber in USA, China und Russland) investiert wird dann weil es dort in Relation zu anderen Ländern sicherer oder lohnenswerter angelegt ist.
> Das bedeutet aber nur das es keine besseren Alternativen gibt, nicht das diese Länder besonders gut wirtschaften (Russland ?). Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König.



"Schlecht" wirtschaften heißt, dass sich die Zustände verschlechter. Und das tun sie in so gut wie keinem Staat auf der Welt (jedenfalls wenn man den Raubbau an Natur und Umwelt nicht einberechnet, aber welcher Ökonom kapiert schon, was das überhaupt was das ist...). Es wirtschaften also fast alle gut und es geht einzig und allein darum, unter den Zweiäugen derjenige mit 200% Sehkraft zu sein. Deutschland stellt sich da in der Tat nicht schlecht nicht an. Hat ja seinen Grund, dass hier eine Verlangsamung des Wohlstandswachstums schon als Katastrophe gilt, obwohl wir schon eines der höchsten Niveaus der Welt haben.




Iconoclast schrieb:


> 16 ist sehr extrem. Aber 16 ist die ja auch gar nicht. Mit 15 ist es in Deutschland nicht erlaubt und trotzdem wird hier schon die erste Extrawurst gedreht.



Mittlerweile ist sie 16 und "verheiratet sein" ist in Deutschland sogar mit 1,6 erlaubt. Das eine Eheschließung in diesem Alter nicht erlaubt ist, ist eine Regelung die die Bedeutung der Ehe in Deutschland berücksichtigt - und diese Bedeutung ist unter anderen Lebensumständen eine andere.




Alreech schrieb:


> In der Türkei geht der Vater dafür wegen Vergewaltigung in den Knast.
> Selbst wenn er für die Mutter die große Liebe ist.
> 
> Und im Islam kann eine Frau mit 9 Jahren heiraten... gehört der Islam denn nicht zu Deutschland ?



Die Muslime, die zu einer Zeit als in Europa "bei lebendigem Leib häuten" eine angessene Strafe für mangelnde Befolgung religiös-sozialer Vorgaben waren, mit 9 verheiratet haben, waren im Gegensatz zu einigen ewig gestrigen Deutschen zumindest in der Lage, zwischen "Ehe" und "Sex" zu unterscheiden. Aber die gleichen Leute, die nicht kapieren wie man letzteres ohne ersteres haben kann, verstehen wohl auch nicht, dass es ersteres ohne letzteres geben kann und dass das in einer Gesellschaft ohne soziale Absicherung und ohne Frauenrechte immer noch wesentlich besser ist, als wenn eine Minderjährige ohne Versorgung auf der Straße krepiert oder vom nächstbesten als (Sex?-) Sklavin eingesackt wird...


----------



## Alreech (7. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Steht das im Koran?
> Wo genau?


Es muß nicht im Koran stehen, Mohammed als Vorbild reicht:
Hadith – Wikipedia

Mehrere islamische Theologen der beiden größten muslimischen Religionsgemeinschaften haben auch schon in Gutachten festgelegt das eine Frau ab neun Jahren heiraten kann.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

Mohammend lebte zu einer Zeit als das Tradition war. Mit Religion hat das nichts zu tun.

Es gab mal eine Zeit, als Waisenkinder auf Schiffe anheuerten, weil sie sonst auf der Straße verhungert wären.
Zum Glück eine Tradition, die überwunden ist.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2016)

Ahab schrieb:


> Ich bin entsetzt.


Dem kann man sich nur anschließen.

Die dt. Verfassung und das dt. Gesetz sollte über allem stehen - auch jeglicher sog. Religion.


----------

